# ****General Discussion Weather Thread #3 - 2018****



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Going to go ahead and crank up the new thread and keep my fingers crossed that the weather models draw a bead on a high percentage chance of landfall and actual believable track once it's on land. They have been all over the place today and it's just getting too close to landfall for this foolishness. 

I'll post the 5am information in the morning and hopefully have some credible information for you folks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2018)

> .LONG TERM /Thursday Night through Tuesday/...
> The main concern continues to be Hurricane Florence and its
> eventual track. There is increasing indications that Florence
> will stall for a period somewhere near the NC to SC coastline
> ...



From the NWS this morning.  That last sentence is hilarious.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Miggy must have over slept


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Or he's trying to pull his hair out. The tv met's are showing it impacting north Georgia now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Miggy must have over slept


Waiting on the FV3-GFS to finish running for my post on FB with graphics.
Unfortunately here you will get the static versions with pics and not gifs. 

As soon as the models is done I will post my lengthy diatribe on the MET Shack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Here it is in the Met Shack.

Read it carefully because it is all of the information I have and I will not be answering questions about it. I have too much work to do today to play the IMBY game. 

http://forum.gon.com/threads/hurricane-florence-september-2018.926095/


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here it is in the Met Shack.
> 
> Read it carefully because it is all of the information I have and I will not be answering questions about it. I have too much work to do today to play the IMBY game.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/hurricane-florence-september-2018.926095/


Hope your head feels better today. Thanks for all the updates.Looks like you called the left hand turn correct yesterday.  Hope your a 180 degree wrong and it turns and heads out to sea.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here it is in the Met Shack.
> 
> Read it carefully because it is all of the information I have and I will not be answering questions about it. I have too much work to do today to play the IMBY game.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/hurricane-florence-september-2018.926095/


Thx miggy. The last pic you posted shows tropical storm force winds from central Florida north near Pennsylvania on Saturday. This is one huge storm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Thx miggy. The last pic you posted shows tropical storm force winds from central Florida north near Pennsylvania on Saturday. This is one huge storm


The percentages map (in color) is the percentage chance that those areas will see tropical storm force winds. Not a guarantee they will. The outermost band (green) is 5% chance or less.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 12, 2018)

Euro has it making a left over north ga / Atlanta?  If I’m reading that right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Euro has it making a left over north ga / Atlanta?  If I’m reading that right?


You are not.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hugh,

If Florence decides to turn left, would N GA receive a lot of rain and light wind?  Or would we get strong winds also that could down trees and power lines?  I know a lot would decide on how Florence weakens when it makes land fall/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, possibly, maybe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2018)

TWC blows. They couldn't find their buttocks with both hands and a flashlight...  I'll hang with Miggie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> TWC blows. They couldn't find their buttocks with both hands and a flashlight...  I'll hang with Miggie.


Speaking of that. I found your flashlight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that. I found your flashlight.




Where was it ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where was it ???


I'll send you a pic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll send you a pic.




That was from your Colonoscopy a couple weeks ago ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was from your Colonoscopy a couple weeks ago ...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 12, 2018)

Almost all of this is going to the coast...just some perspective.


https://imgur.com/a/Hvb0oB8


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 12, 2018)

State of Emergency declared for ALL of GA...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bring it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Bring it...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Bring it...
> View attachment 942818





Must drive a flatbed


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 12, 2018)

Looks like a flood event somewhere in the Carolinas. Gonna be ugly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Looks like a flood event somewhere in the Carolinas. Gonna be ugly.


Yep, could be over 35" in the coastal areas of NC near landfall. This one's gonna be a doozy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 12, 2018)

That's a 2 state flood. Smh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

It's a lot of water for sure. 7 to 8 inches in Augusta ain't no small amount.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 942830



Wow just wow. Prayers for the Coastal Carolinas.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a lot of water for sure. 7 to 8 inches in Augusta ain't no small amount.


My neighbor on the bottom will be flooded and I'll be trapped between two flooded creeks that will get wide as a river


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> My neighbor on the bottom will be flooded and I'll be trapped between two flooded creeks that will get wide as a river


That ain't good. Fingers crossed it doesn't rain that much.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Crazy close and bright moon tonight.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a lot of water for sure. 7 to 8 inches in Augusta ain't no small amount.



The storm drains on buildings are sized for average rainfalls. Normally not more than 6" per hour. There will be problems.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 12, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> My neighbor on the bottom will be flooded and I'll be trapped between two flooded creeks that will get wide as a river


Lots of low land in the CSRA. Will definitely make my job interesting next week....and the week after. Hopefully they'll keep me running in the mountains instead.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 13, 2018)

Florence has weakened prior to landfall forecasters say CAT 2 now at 1230.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Florence has weakened prior to landfall forecasters say CAT 2 now at 1230.



It will restrengthen once the inner eye wall reforms and as it hits the warm gulf stream.   As the outer eye wall collapses it makes the storm even larger in diameter.   This is a normal cycle of a hurricane.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

What Goblin said. It ain't gonna be fun either way with her just sitting and spinning in one spot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Morning update. Most models in agreement (at least the ones I watch) that Florence is a weaker storm and moving inland near MB will weaken her even more, but she will be slow moving and dumping a good amount of rain in NC and SC with GA barely touched. Maybe a couple inches for Eastern GA, unless you believe last nights EURO, and not much in the way of dangerous winds, again unless you believe last nights EURO which should moderate some by today's 12z run. 

The NHC track and rain totals seem to put a lot of faith in the GFS model, which is the one I have the least faith in on this storm. The FV3-GFS, EURO and NAM all are in agreement on a more southerly track before turning north at the Ga border near Augusta. 

Wind speeds and rainfall totals will vary with location depending on what Florence has in mind, not what the forecasts say. But she should weaken sufficiently by the time she reaches our eastern border (if at all) to not be much of a problem.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2018)

May The Good Lord have mercy on those who are in the path of this thing.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 13, 2018)

Here is a very cool live webcam of a tower off the Atlantic Coast. Winds are rocking!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Yeah, I saw that on Faceplant. It's cool for the first 30 seconds, then it becomes a form of Chinese water torture.......


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I saw that on Faceplant. It's cool for the first 30 seconds, then it becomes a form of Chinese water torture.......




Definitely need to hit the mute button after a short time. It is pretty impressive the sound it makes though!


----------



## RinggoldGa (Sep 13, 2018)

UGA just moved kickoff of game vs MTSU from 7pm to noon.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning update. Most models in agreement (at least the ones I watch) that Florence is a weaker storm and moving inland near MB will weaken her even more, but she will be slow moving and dumping a good amount of rain in NC and SC with GA barely touched. Maybe a couple inches for Eastern GA, unless you believe last nights EURO, and not much in the way of dangerous winds, again unless you believe last nights EURO which should moderate some by today's 12z run.
> 
> The NHC track and rain totals seem to put a lot of faith in the GFS model, which is the one I have the least faith in on this storm. The FV3-GFS, EURO and NAM all are in agreement on a more southerly track before turning north at the Ga border near Augusta.
> 
> Wind speeds and rainfall totals will vary with location depending on what Florence has in mind, not what the forecasts say. But she should weaken sufficiently by the time she reaches our eastern border (if at all) to not be much of a problem.


Thank you for all your hard work! We got hammered with irma last year so im a little gun shy on this one! Lookin better for us, hope it does the same for all the coastal peeps


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 13, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Definitely need to hit the mute button after a short time. It is pretty impressive the sound it makes though!


I turned up the volume on my phone sounds like an Elon musk rocket taking off


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Here is a very cool live webcam of a tower off the Atlantic Coast. Winds are rocking!



Cool, thanks. 

You can practically see that surge.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 13, 2018)

Shes spinning up tornados in NC radar indicates.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Shes spinning up tornados in NC radar indicates.


Weak couplet east of Aurora. To be expected every time one of these comes close to land. Was spitting out good water spouts yesterday as far away as it was.


----------



## malak05 (Sep 13, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040253237616619520
Storm Surge already getting ugly and still a ways to go, plus storm has slowed to a crawl and could be moving any direction now particular lastest models show it going back to a more SW bend and getting closer to landfall on SC/NC border


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

She has been on track for Pamlico Sound all morning and has just now wobbled, perhaps a turn, but whether it is a landfall turn for Topsail Island or a left turn for points far.ther south is yet to be determined. 

My buddy, the chaser for WNTV is on north topsail and a couple of hours ago was filming the undercutting of homes along the beach and got hit by a wave and washed across the road. Supposedly one of his buddies was videoing him at the same time and has film of that adventure. Can't wait to see that one.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Definitely need to hit the mute button after a short time. It is pretty impressive the sound it makes though!



I went through it for hours with Irma. Deafening! Could hardly hear anything in the house.


----------



## malak05 (Sep 13, 2018)

So model watching only takes you so far now but heck the Euro still holding onto a strong SW bend as storm closes in on shore and seems to eventually track into SC Midlands and into eastern GA before lifting away.
Most other models have a sw track eventually but nothing as much as Euro but this recon chart on storm seems to show the center location charting and as its stalled its definitely shifted some to more west orienated direction.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 13, 2018)

*N GA could use a few splashes of rain from  Flo. Looks like were gonna miss it.*


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 13, 2018)

Coming down good here in Wilcox, thankful.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 13, 2018)

B astardi was on hannity's radio show and he was splainin why his thoughts are it moving as far south as charleston before it comes on shore


----------



## parisinthe20s (Sep 13, 2018)

My niece lives Hatteras in the outer banks, safe at my home thankfully, but shes able to(for now) watch her security cameras via laptop, and holy crap do the winds and rain look fierce. I can't believe some people decided to wait it out, If anything the flooding is going to be awful.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 13, 2018)

Some weather guru mumbo jumbo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Joe Bas.tardi is probably correct. Folks on the outer banks are getting mercilessly pounded by wind, surge and rain now and probably will be for another 8 to 12 hours before Florence starts to very slowly creep south.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

New Bern NC from NBCPhotog@bforte22 on Twitter.
New Bern is about 50 miles inland at the head of the Neuse River Bay. That's a lot of water being piled up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Union Point on the River at New Bern NC, courtesy of @hurricanetrack on Twitter.

Before and after surge. The bad part is high tide is around 11pm and florence will still be there churning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Not lookin good already, and they haven't even seen the worst.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

New Bern is at the red arrow and flooding good now. Imagine what it's going to be like in 2 1/2 more hours at high tide. Imagine what the coastal areas and islands are experiencing.


----------



## gasmasher (Sep 13, 2018)

Glad my brother got away from the coast. He is about 50 miles south of Migs red arrow.

Edit: I meant his house is south of the arrow. He is well away from the coast now.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 13, 2018)

The Sea is angry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 13, 2018)

According to the NOAA maps Augusta is looking safe, maybe an inch of rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> According to the NOAA maps Augusta is looking safe, maybe an inch of rain. View attachment 942950


Yes the models shifted after noon today. Let's just hope that Florence reads weather models.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Florence is moving very slow, but moving. Currently she is tracking dead west towards the Wilmington / Oak Island area. 
She is centered roughly 66 miles due east of Carolina Beach.


----------



## malak05 (Sep 13, 2018)

Yeah this another lesson in the world of weather. The setup weakening hurricane but the treat actually increased the slower it gets and the longer it remains off shore it just prolongs its weakening and crushes the coastal waterways and causes massive flooding which at end of day is seemingly just as bad as winds knocking down trees and power


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

Florence is now 43 miles from Carolina Beach with a slight slide south from the previous location when I last posted this image 4 hours ago. The difference in appearance is switching from the previous Reflectivity mode to Precipitation Depiction mode.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

I believe this is what we all a landfall. Comin in over Topsail Island near Wilmington.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040546414785380352


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow I hope no one is still in that house. The power of mother nature is amazing.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I believe this is what we all a landfall. Comin in over Topsail Island near Wilmington.
> 
> View attachment 942968



We like to vacation in Topsail.  I hope the Surf City pier survives.  Fran destroyed it in 96 and it was rebuilt.  They may have to again.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 14, 2018)

My brother is at USCe and he told me they've already cancelled class there for Monday after telling everyone to leave this Tuesday and are expected to close more.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 14, 2018)

Watching it this morning you could hardly tell she's moved at all. That thing is gonna dump a ton of rain on the Carolinas


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Sep 14, 2018)

Mig, when is this ridge that's over us going to go away? Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

September is historically a dry month. Current gif forecast shows that chances start increasing around the 21st to the end of the month. 

Outside of that all I can suggest is start washing and waxing your truck everyday.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 14, 2018)

That's why I plant 1st of October


----------



## gasmasher (Sep 14, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We like to vacation in Topsail.  I hope the Surf City pier survives.  Fran destroyed it in 96 and it was rebuilt.  They may have to again.


Brother said Surf City pier is still standing. Jolly Roger and North Topsail piers are gone.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 14, 2018)

Come on fall! I went to my daughter's cross country meet yesterday and I think I sweated just as much watching as she did running. We were both drenched when we got back to the car.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Sep 14, 2018)

Any cooler temps this month?


----------



## fountain (Sep 14, 2018)

Ha!  I'm not miggy..nor a meteorologist....but I will answer that for ya....NO!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 14, 2018)

Amazing how much more windy it is on the Weather Channels side of the street. Talk about bad acting

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 14, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Amazing how much more windy it is on the Weather Channels side of the street. Talk about bad acting
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...


Was watching that live with my folks from the beach. We were all shaking our heads.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 14, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Amazing how much more windy it is on the Weather Channels side of the street. Talk about bad acting
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...



Yeah they definitely over sold it.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 14, 2018)

Them weather nerds are all giddy. Get to be the center of attention.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 14, 2018)

Any rain for GA? Please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Amazing how much more windy it is on the Weather Channels side of the street. Talk about bad acting
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...


It is not an uncommon occurrence with them during hurricanes. The primary reason I haven't watched TWC in many years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2018)

Why watch the weather channel when we have the real thing right here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is not an uncommon occurrence with them during hurricanes. The primary reason I haven't watched TWC in many years.



You know they gotta sell it.GON woulda deported you long ago if not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Why watch the weather channel when we have the real thing right here?



I often tell my wife and family about weather before it’s ever forecasts on tv thanks to Amigo and DDD. For a long time they thought I was a guru.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 943025


Only 8 more 80+ degree days till Autumn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Only 8 more 80+ degree days till Autumn.


I wish I could get an 80+ degree day. It was 93 here by lunch time today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2018)

Some 20`s and 30`s would be nice.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish I could get an 80+ degree day. It was 93 here by lunch time today.


I'm tired of it.  It was still 86 when I went to check cameras this evening.  Afternoon hunts ain't no fun in this weather.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 14, 2018)

Any saving grace future jet stream developments?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 943025



Wish it would hurrup, Jag been tellin/asking me since June when Fall gon be here. A minimum of at least 13 or 12 times a day.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 15, 2018)

In Calhoun at my brothers. Wind and clouds coming up. Leading edge of storm over Augusta.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 15, 2018)

Light rain just started in Augusta. It's been a bit windy all day, not too bad though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2018)

Starting to get breezy and sprinkle rain here. Outer bands just starting to come in.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 16, 2018)

How are you @NCHillbilly?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2018)

Water is falling from the sky in 30132! First time in weeks!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 16, 2018)

Rain hard yesterday eve in North Cobb/Bartow

Steady slow soaker here now since dawn.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 16, 2018)

Man its been a dry hot last few weeks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2018)

Just been a nice light soaking rain here all day. No wind to speak of. We've actually needed this rain.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 16, 2018)

We were lucky the heavy rained stayed to the east.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2018)

Lukikus2 said:


> Any saving grace future jet stream developments?



GFS shows us having 90 degress every day until the last weekend of the month where we transition to highs in the 70s.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 17, 2018)

Nothing but a light sprinkle for us this weekend. It did feel good when that cold snap came through and dropped temps into the mid 80's. Fall can't get here fast enough.............


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 17, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> GFS shows us having 90 degress every day until the last weekend of the month where we transition to highs in the 70s.



Nice 
Thanks


----------



## fountain (Sep 17, 2018)

How bout any other hurricanes?  And possibility for the one headed to the gulf now to turn to us?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 17, 2018)

I've got the 18th marked on my calendar for some reason. Can't remember what it was


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> GFS shows us having 90 degress every day until the last weekend of the month where we transition to highs in the 70s.


Nope. Avg high for Ga during October is 78, and with the exception of a couple of weeks we will otherwise run a degree or two higher than that then. September is doing what September is going to do for the next couple of weeks. It will be November before we get a sho nuff break in these temps, and even then it is questionable how much we'll get.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2018)

Information for y'all to read so you don't freak out on October 3rd. 

https://www.fema.gov/emergency-alert-test


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2018)

An hour ago in Midlothian Virginia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041802935607472128


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2018)

It`s been a real killer around here the last few days. This morning right before daylight it was plumb stifling it was so hot. I really don`t remember it being this hot when I was a youngun. Even though we didn`t have air conditioning back then. Weren`t hardly any dew either .

I`ll be glad to see some cold weather myself.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. Avg high for Ga during October is 78, and with the exception of a couple of weeks we will otherwise run a degree or two higher than that then. September is doing what September is going to do for the next couple of weeks. It will be November before we get a sho nuff break in these temps, and even then it is questionable how much we'll get.



I say highs in the 70s you say we average highs in the 70s.  Thanks for the confirmation.  Multiple model runs in a row show a drop from highs starting with a 9 to highs starting with a 7 around October 1.  I'm not going to pretend I know what I'm talking about and that it's not model fantasy land but the whole point is that we hopefully wont see 90s after september is over.  If we see only 70s as highs in October I will be happy.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 18, 2018)

Wait for it...
Tired of Summer Heat?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> I say highs in the 70s you say we average highs in the 70s.  Thanks for the confirmation.  Multiple model runs in a row show a drop from highs starting with a 9 to highs starting with a 7 around October 1.  I'm not going to pretend I know what I'm talking about and that it's not model fantasy land but the whole point is that we hopefully wont see 90s after september is over.  If we see only 70s as highs in October I will be happy.


I said avg high is 78 with a 2 to 4 plus degree anamoly for the month which raises us into the low 80's. The caveat that makes this better than just what the number begins with is the relative humidity. Generally high humidity exaggerates the actual temps. With October having generally lower humidity the low 80's will feel awesome. 

Fingers crossed for a low humidity October.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 18, 2018)

I like days that start with a 3 and go to a 5.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 18, 2018)

19 tornado warnings were issued last night for the Richmond VA area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## fountain (Sep 20, 2018)

^ fo reel!!!!!


----------



## fountain (Sep 20, 2018)

Btw...posted earlier forecasted a dry September, wet October, dry November and then 3 months or wet...well, they are right so far.  Getting fairly dry down here


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2018)

It has been hot the last week or so but thank god the humidity has been lower.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> It has been hot the last week or so but thank god the humidity has been lower.


Where? I spent 6 hours in it yesterday and was soakin wet standing in the shade.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where? I spent 6 hours in it yesterday and was soakin wet standing in the shade.


Dew points have been in the sixties. 70 degree dew points are unbearable with 90 degree temps. I'm in it all day everyday and I'm ready for cooler temps


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like some relief is on the way next week....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like some relief is on the way next week....


It might be real good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2018)

Getting a good rain in the 31094 !!!  Thank ya Lawd and Miggie !!! LOL !!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 26, 2018)

Got into some 50's on the BRP Sunday and Monday, was wonderful.

On a side note, seems like the news has completely forgotten about the Carolina's. Those folks are in baaaaaaad shape and the river by dad's is not supposed to crest until tonight. Crazy how Florence just went away.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 26, 2018)

We had a huge rain in Franklin (Heard County) from about 4:30-5:20. Right at 3 inches per the gauge. Had some flooding were the drains couldn’t keep up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2018)

Getting some decent showers in the vicinity of AMS too.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 26, 2018)

We hoping to get some, it's dry here in Wilcox.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2018)

Raining in the chalk mines of Washington county, had a tree down in the road going to Deepstep..


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 27, 2018)

Only sprinkled a little bit here yesterday, not enough to register.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 27, 2018)

Here in NW Georgia, we've had quite a bit over the last few days. Most of the schools up this way and west of me either cancelled today's classes or had a late start. Ready for that cool, crisp air to move in. It was still 78 degrees and 96% humidity at 1 AM when I checked before going to bed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash flood watch here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2018)

I got .6 inches yesterday.   Much needed.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 27, 2018)

1.1" here in Saginaw last night . ... One heck of a lightening storm too ....


----------



## redeli (Sep 27, 2018)

no rain at 30411....dryyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GIII (Sep 27, 2018)

We just had a gully washer in north Hart Co.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2018)

Came a frog strangler here with some good bowling pins for about ten minutes.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 27, 2018)

Tornado warning and an inch of rain in hart bout 2 hrs ago, yikes! All good though just soggy


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 28, 2018)

Still no rain here, thought the bottom was fall out here yesterday it got so dark & windy about 5:30 or so but it didn't happen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2018)

Impatiently waiting on the first sign of fall temps! Almost 90 is forecasted again for tomorrow... Plus 115% humidity! Enough is enough!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 29, 2018)

It's coming down good right now in Wilcox.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2018)

We got right at a half inch Thursday. First rain we`ve had in nearly 6 weeks. It was enough to get our planting done, and the collards are looking better now.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 1, 2018)

We got an inch & 2/10ths total from Saturday & Sunday. Much needed & appreciated.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 1, 2018)

Got 3 Inches saturday evenin. Much needed at our place..


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 1, 2018)

It's still warm and muggy up here............come on fall.....................


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey Hugh, how 'bout some rain and cool weather?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2018)

It's October for crying out loud!!!! the 90s have to go!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2018)

Or maybe Al Gore was right after all!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 4, 2018)

I gotta water my food plots this weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 4, 2018)

OmenHonkey said:


> Got 3 Inches saturday evenin. Much needed at our place..


Dang brother... I only got an inch out of that cloud but was proud of every drop!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm done with this hot weather. Way past ready for cooler weather


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Or maybe Al Gore was right after all!


He was, but not for the reasons that he states.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 5, 2018)

It's 25 in Bismarck with some snow flurries this morning


----------



## fountain (Oct 5, 2018)

89° at 11:30 this morning.   Loving this nice fall weather


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 5, 2018)

So......hot......and humid................


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 5, 2018)

I went and detailed my car this morning. Yall are welcome.



mguthrie said:


> It's 25 in Bismarck with some snow flurries this morning



I was in Bismarck and Grand Forks back in February. It was -35 the evening that we were in GF and was THANKFUL for the great weather in Bismarck. It got up to 15 the next day or something like that. I still love it out there.


----------



## fountain (Oct 5, 2018)

Must be nice


NCHillbilly said:


> I'm lovin' it.





NCHillbilly said:


> I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2018)

Met Shack is updated. 
Heed the warning if you are planning a trip to the Gulf of Mexico next week.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 6, 2018)

What's the latest on that, I'm planning on heading to Alabama coast next saturday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2018)

The mtn man said:


> What's the latest on that, I'm planning on heading to Alabama coast next saturday?


It should be clear of the coast by then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It should be clear of the coast by then.


My fescue seed needs a little high quality H2O


----------



## Milkman (Oct 7, 2018)

Posting since my “watch thread “ isn’t flagging me to new posts any longer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2018)

Taking a break from Mikey until we get a little more data on what he's gonna do and where. Who's ready for some primo weather for opening day of gun season???


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2018)

Ill


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Taking a break from Mikey until we get a little more data on what he's gonna do and where. Who's ready for some primo weather for opening day of gun season???


 believe it when I see it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm seeing nighttime temps in the local forecast for next week that start with a "3."


----------



## fountain (Oct 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Taking a break from Mikey until we get a little more data on what he's gonna do and where. Who's ready for some primo weather for opening day of gun season???


The 17th looks some kind of nice....but I'm with M, I'll believe it when I see it.  Waking up to 72* at 6 this morning and thinking that in 9 days it will be 45 is tough to believe.   I sure would love it though!!!  Summer has been here too long now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Ill
> 
> believe it when I see it





fountain said:


> The 17th looks some kind of nice....but I'm with M, I'll believe it when I see it.  Waking up to 72* at 6 this morning and thinking that in 9 days it will be 45 is tough to believe.   I sure would love it though!!!  Summer has been here too long now



It's called a strong cold front. I know some of you have a short memory, but we have them every year. I stated a couple of weeks ago it would be cooling down good around the second week of October, and here it is. If I didn't state it here, I certainly did on FB where we post a plethora of information. 

If' you boys would like to put some cash down in a bet on whether or not it's going to cool down this week I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Prepping for Michael the next couple days. Good possibility it pulls an Opal on us from back in '95. Potentially worse.


----------



## malak05 (Oct 8, 2018)

Models still leave alot to wonder today, the FV3-GFS (Replacement for the Old GFS) is West and Euro is east and others all in between.

GFS takes it right thru the Alabama/Florida Border and curves the storm right thru I-20 into Atl and may even be still a weak Cat 1 or most likely a TS when reaching Atl

Euros and other's show it varible more south/east into Central GA or just south with Track still pretty messy through those areas as well. No matter what model is sniffing out the right path it's gonna be a messy period toward the end of the work week for many parts of GA.


----------



## gunnurse (Oct 8, 2018)

I am in my condo right now in PCB. Looking out my window right now it is beautiful. Sad it’s all about to change. Abandon ship preps for Tuesday in place. Godspeed to the Floridians.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called a strong cold front. I know some of you have a short memory, but we have them every year. I stated a couple of weeks ago it would be cooling down good around the second week of October, and here it is. If I didn't state it here, I certainly did on FB where we post a plethora of information.
> 
> If' you boys would like to put some cash down in a bet on whether or not it's going to cool down this week I'm your huckleberry.


This has been a loooong summer. I'm ready for it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Just south of ATL, I would prefer it to come through to the east of me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Prepping for Michael the next couple days. Good possibility it pulls an Opal on us from back in '95. Potentially worse.


Nope, this storm is going to have a good cold front pushing it on out of here. This one isn't going to sit and spin like Florence. It's gonna move through pretty fast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, this storm is going to have a good cold front pushing it on out of here. This one isn't going to sit and spin like Florence. It's gonna move through pretty fast.



Yeah, I was mainly talking about it's potential path, but I see now they are predicting the path to my south and east, which is better for me. Opal did quite a bit of damage, but mainly power outages for us.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I was mainly talking about it's potential path, but I see now they are predicting the path to my south and east, which is better for me. Opal did quite a bit of damage, but mainly power outages for us.


I ran my Bronco through a falling huge pecan tree I was in such a hurry to get to work, I bought 8 tractor trailer loads of plywood before daylight. My boss thought that I had lost my mind, We sold it all in two days with 90 days to pay...……..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> I ran my Bronco through a falling huge pecan tree I was in such a hurry to get to work, I bought 8 tractor trailer loads of plywood before daylight. My boss thought that I had lost my mind, We sold it all in two days with 90 days to pay...……..



Hope you got a Bonus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like it`s apt to get rough around here, and my friends in Apalachicola and Port St Joe are in for a mess.


----------



## gunnurse (Oct 8, 2018)

Mandatory evacuation order in effect now. We had until 0600 to get out in the morning, but decided to leave now. Gas lines at 1/4 mile long at $3.00/gal.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it`s apt to get rough around here, and my friends in Apalachicola and Port St Joe are in for a mess.


Hang on down there, Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hang on down there, Nic.




What is gonna take a whoopin` around here is those heavily loaded pecan trees and some of the finest dry land cotton you ever want to see. A fine field of it is right in front of my house and I hate to see what the wind and heavy rain gonna do to it.

I remember when I was a youngun Daddy saying that if you didn`t pick your cotton in September, a hurricane in October might do it for you.....


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> What is gonna take a whoopin` around here is those heavily loaded pecan trees and some of the finest dry land cotton you ever want to see. A fine field of it is right in front of my house and I hate to see what the wind and heavy rain gonna do to it.
> 
> I remember when I was a youngun Daddy saying that if you didn`t pick your cotton in September, a hurricane in October might do it for you.....


I just drove back up from Pt. St. Joe yesterday, and passed is a LOT of cotton that hasn't been picked yet.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Prepping for Michael the next couple days. Good possibility it pulls an Opal on us from back in '95. Potentially worse.



Hope not but it ain't weakening. 

Insert go get gas


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 8, 2018)

Predicted Cat 3 where ever it goes now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2018)

All afternoon both wild game and the chickens have been running crazy feeding up ahead of this one.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 8, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> All afternoon both wild game and the chickens have been running crazy feeding up ahead of this one.



My knee is killing me. Did it before Irma. Real bad time for pecans and cotton like you were saying.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 8, 2018)

gunnurse said:


> Mandatory evacuation order in effect now. We had until 0600 to get out in the morning, but decided to leave now. Gas lines at 1/4 mile long at $3.00/gal.



Where?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 8, 2018)

We have some potential coastal evacs maybe tomorrow. Gas here went from $2.85 to $2.89. So far no gas lines or shortages. We did fuel up earlier today though, just in case.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2018)

Not looking like a fun week in the chalk mines . .


----------



## gunnurse (Oct 9, 2018)

We just got home. We were in PCB.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2018)

gunnurse said:


> We just got home. We were in PCB.




How was the traffic ???


----------



## gunnurse (Oct 9, 2018)

Once the 98 traffic lights gave way to open road, not bad. It took us about three hours to get out of Bay County on 98.

The worst thing is that we missed the traditional last night low country boil and midnight beach walk with flashlights.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2018)

There is nothing at all good about this information:
I am not really concerned about the rain totals, although there will be plenty close to the center of circulation in GA, but the winds and tornado potential in the path of Michael, primarily on the east and south sides of the storm as it rapidly moves across land are my biggest concern. Downed trees, power lines, structure damage etc. It should enter SOWEGA packing 50+kt winds (nearly 60mph) with higher gusts near the center of circulation which should diminish some as it moves further inland up towards Warner Robins & Augusta prior to exiting into SC, skirting south of Columbia SC etc. All points in this path and on the south side will feel the most effect of the winds from Michael. Those of us to the north and west of this path will have a much less windy day with a much lower chance of rain. There is the chance of the occasional wind gust, but nothing compared to folks in it's path.

Hoping for a significant weakening prior to landfall.


From NWS / NOAA

...Hurricane Michael...
Hurricane Michael is expected to intensify over the central Gulf of
Mexico during the day1 period before moving onshore along the FL
Panhandle region. Forecast soundings suggest shear profiles will
increase markedly along the FL Coast north of TPA such that
supercells should evolve within convective outer bands early in the
period. Given this cyclone should eject quickly inland during the
day, environmental conditions will become favorable for potential
tornado activity. Will introduce SLGT Risk for tornadoes ahead of
Michael across northern FL/southern GA but this threat may actually
spread into portions of SC late in the period depending on how
quickly Michael spreads inland.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for the update. Looks like the muzzle loader opener is going to be a little damp for the southern half of the state.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sure hope they are way wrong on this one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

Got a few more chores to do to be ready for this storm, then gonna try to get in the woods to watch the wild critters feed up in advance of this thing. The chickens and birds around the house are scratching up and eating everything in sight. They know something is coming.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 9, 2018)

gunnurse said:


> Mandatory evacuation order in effect now. We had until 0600 to get out in the morning, but decided to leave now. Gas lines at 1/4 mile long at $3.00/gal.




We were already leaving PCB yesterday morning. I got up at dawn and got gas at 79 and Front Beach. Paid $2.85. We got home easy, beating the traffic.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 9, 2018)

Gonna come right thru here. I reckon we are ready..


----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is nothing at all good about this information:
> I am not really concerned about the rain totals, although there will be plenty close to the center of circulation in GA, but the winds and tornado potential in the path of Michael, primarily on the east and south sides of the storm as it rapidly moves across land are my biggest concern. Downed trees, power lines, structure damage etc. It should enter SOWEGA packing 50+kt winds (nearly 60mph) with higher gusts near the center of circulation which should diminish some as it moves further inland up towards Warner Robins & Augusta prior to exiting into SC, skirting south of Columbia SC etc. All points in this path and on the south side will feel the most effect of the winds from Michael. Those of us to the north and west of this path will have a much less windy day with a much lower chance of rain. There is the chance of the occasional wind gust, but nothing compared to folks in it's path.
> 
> Hoping for a significant weakening prior to landfall.
> ...




is the path/eye of this storm south of Macon a little?


----------



## fountain (Oct 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called a strong cold front. I know some of you have a short memory, but we have them every year. I stated a couple of weeks ago it would be cooling down good around the second week of October, and here it is. If I didn't state it here, I certainly did on FB where we post a plethora of information.
> 
> If' you boys would like to put some cash down in a bet on whether or not it's going to cool down this week I'm your huckleberry.



Looking local  I'm not seeing anything much under 58 though the 18th


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

Fixin` to run into Leesburg and get my real gas cans and chainsaw gas can filled. All vehicles, UTV already fueled up, electric buggy charged, Even the boats are gassed up. Plenty of water, cooking wood, charcoal, propane, canned goods, and if it gets that bad, the woods are full of deer and squirrels. We be ready.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

And a half gallon of Knob Creek......


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> And a half gallon of Knob Creek......




A man that knows his priorities!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> And a half gallon of Knob Creek......


What,no brewskis?


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 9, 2018)

My family was all down at PCB for fall break; wife, both daughters and their husbands and our 5 grandkids. Mandatory evacuations announced from their beachfront condos. 

So, they left this morning headed to Gulf Shores. I sure hope that's far enough west from the worst of it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What,no brewskis?




I`m not a beer drinker.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 9, 2018)

If Michael becomes at Cat 4 before making landfall? Will the wind damage in Georgia be compared to what we had when Opal hit in 95?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

How many of ya`ll have these?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> How many of ya`ll have these?View attachment 945474View attachment 945475View attachment 945476View attachment 945476


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 9, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> View attachment 945483


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2018)

Miggy is gonna scold you boys ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Miggy is gonna scold you boys ?




We`re getting ready for a harricane. Hopefully you are safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Miggy is gonna scold you boys ?


Naw, thayz all good. One is gettin ready for a hurrykane and the other is showin off his cob webs. 

As long as folks is prepared for this one that's all that matters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm gonna share a little bit of what we are putting on our FB page for folks. It's easier than typin what we're sayin all over again.

From DDD:



> Alright, I am sure if you are like me and on social media, there are lots of models, cones and stories going about what is happening and what forecasters think is going to happen. I am going to try and summarize and let Hugh dig in the nitty gritty. There are some things at this hour that I would like to point out.
> 
> At the top of that list is that professional forecasters continue to up the chance of Michael becoming a CAT 3 or possible CAT 4 at landfall.
> 
> ...


From Miggy:



> I've got a few notes to add based on those maps and other data I've viewed. #1 I believe the potential wind gust in SOWEGA could see 80mph in spots. #2 I believe the NCEP has underestimated the rain totals for areas around Lake Seminole and NE'ward. Those areas could exceed 7" of total rainfall easily. Much of this is going to depend on the speed of the storm and if any dry slotting takes place at or shortly after landfall. If this happens it's convective properties will be disrupted, but the wind field should still be strong. #3 Just for clarification of those looking at the Saturday potential low temps map, that map represents 7am Saturday morning. Lastly, I'm pretty much staying glued to the GOES 16 Midlevel WV loop as it updates. The convection at center is very strong and any dry slotting on the south side of the circulation isn't penetrating that core of convection to have any effect on it. If anything it appears the forward motion of the storm has picked up as it is encountering the upper level effects from the cold front. That is my official unofficial observations as an amateur wx nerd that doesn't have a clue what he's talking about and I'm sticking to it.



And a few of the purty color pics that accompanied that series.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

Hugh, next time you and Mark are down here in God`s Country, meal and drinks are on me. Many, many thanks for what ya`ll are doing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, next time you and Mark are down here in God`s Country, meal and drinks are on me. Many, many thanks for what ya`ll are doing.


You got it Nic, preciate it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2018)

I wish I could post some of the loop gifs on here from the GOES 16 that I have on FB. Mikey is one heck of an angry storm. The convection around the center looks like nuclear explosions going off constantly.


----------



## marknga (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info.
What is the name of the fb page?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re getting ready for a harricane. Hopefully you are safe.



I think so Nic. We expect some wind and rain but y’all Albinny folks are going to be right under that booger. Better bring some more kerosene in for them lamps.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 9, 2018)

marknga said:


> Thanks for the info.
> What is the name of the fb page?



Facebook is 

DDD & Miggy's Hang out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Facebook is
> 
> DDD & Miggy's Hang out




Most accurate weather report/forecast anywhere !!!


----------



## malak05 (Oct 9, 2018)

Good stuff from Miggys and Triple D, He's looking very healthy right now


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I think so Nic. We expect some wind and rain but y’all Albinny folks are going to be right under that booger. Better bring some more kerosene in for them lamps.




You`re talking to one of those pre-1840 Longhunters and Mountain Men. I`m always ready.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re talking to one of those pre-1840 Longhunters and Mountain Men. I`m always ready.


But you buy store bought likker…………….LOL...……..


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2018)

I do too when I Have too...………...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> But you buy store bought likker…………….LOL...……..




So? What is your point, Dave?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2018)

Just stirring the pot...………….I know that you could make you're on likker if you needed too....no harm intended...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 9, 2018)

I hope it wipes Milton's place out, the wind shifts to the north and blows my plastic bowl and lid back to me !! The man is a thief !!


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 9, 2018)

WALB in Albany's graphic puts what's left of the eye directly over the northern part of Coffee Co at about 5:30am Thursday.  That puts us just south and east of the center of rotation. Good times. Got plenty of gas, a good Y2K generator, pantry full of groceries and a gas stove. We'll be fine here if we dont get a tree on the house or one of those twisty things dont get us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2018)

Don't trust those model forecasts from TV stations to be dead accurate. Hurricane's and Naders don't watch TV.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2018)

If you depend on tv stations for your weather you would be better off just looking out the window.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 9, 2018)

My local station is usually dead-on.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish I could post some of the loop gifs on here from the GOES 16 that I have on FB. Mikey is one heck of an angry storm. The convection around the center looks like nuclear explosions going off constantly.



I would hit the like button but I don't like it. The hurricane hunters don't either. The Gulf is hot.


----------



## malak05 (Oct 9, 2018)

Man this things pressure is nose-diving this afternoon and it's turning into a Beast. The Panhandle and parts of South are in for a very scary storm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What,no brewskis?



All that bulk isn’t necessary when you can what you need in one bottle.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 9, 2018)

We are 30 miles west of Albany.  Looks like we are gonna get roughed up pretty good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

I ain’t no weather expert, but I had a bad feeling about this Storm from the get go. Sometimes you just get that GUT feeling!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain’t no weather expert, but I had a bad feeling about this Storm from the get go. Sometimes you just get that GUT feeling!




Yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

And I’ve got a couple of those oil lamps also. Burnt many a flame in those things.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> And I’ve got a couple of those oil lamps also. Burnt many a flame in those things.


Jenn has some around here somewheres. They're probably empty and collecting dust


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2018)

We're shutting all mining operations down tomorrow and flushing 20 miles of pipeline with water in case of power failure.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 9, 2018)

I know this looks bad for SoweGa, how is it looking for nega as it exits the state?  I am reading the hurricane tracker as saying it will be 50 mph winds even in sc- what kind of winds are we looking at in Athens area / NEGA?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 9, 2018)

Never heard of y’all doing that before hooked


Hooked On Quack said:


> We're shutting all mining operations down tomorrow and flushing 20 miles of pipeline with water in case of power failure.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 9, 2018)

Folks, the forecast for my area is improving a little. I think it's due to Michael continuing it's northward track.

He is definitely a beast. Wouldn't wish that on anyone. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2018)

Stay safe South Georgia folks.


Hooked On Quack said:


> We're shutting all mining operations down tomorrow and flushing 20 miles of pipeline with water in case of power failure.


i hope our hunt camp survives


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2018)

malak05 said:


> Man this things pressure is nose-diving this afternoon and it's turning into a Beast. The Panhandle and parts of South are in for a very scary storm.


It has gotten worse in the last hour


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2018)

deerslayer357 said:


> Never heard of y’all doing that before hooked



Can't afford to plug up a ppl in case of a extended powerfailure.
Very seldom do we do this.  All auxilliary diesel pumps fueled and ready, all equipment will be out of the pits tmrow.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 9, 2018)

Man this thing is angry


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> My local station is usually dead-on.



Mine is too. You are reading it right now. ?


----------



## srb (Oct 9, 2018)

May end up being a cat 4 ,Seems it’s getting stronger...


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2018)

Wow...………..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

Folks, there's still time to batten down some hatches if necessary. Don't let a little rain, and breezy conditions stop you if you feel you could've done more. It's not too late between now and tomorrow evening at some point. Never underestimate these monsters if you're planning on riding it out and in the significant zone for some form of damage and power outages.

Also, if you are riding it out get your important documents together and in a safe place.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 9, 2018)

Not good. This hurricane is  steamrolling.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope everyone comes out safely today and tomorrow.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2018)

Cat 4.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Cat 4.



Yep, no bueno!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Here's my post from this morning on FB. Sorry, but y'all don't get the pretty gif. But it isn't the most important part of the posts. 



> Just an FYI, Katrina hit at 125mph Cat 3 with the most devastation happening on it's E / NE side in Mississippi.
> 
> Michael is currently 140 MPH CAT 4...and supposedly strengthening....Let that sink in for a minute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

If you are anywhere within this cone or to the south of it expect to be effected by Mikey. Currently NOAA is projecting it to still be a hurricane all of the way to Dooly County Ga and a little beyond, being a tropical storm by the time it reaches Augusta. 

If you haven't prepared in the manners suggested in my prior posts you still have time. DO NOT take this storm lightly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Mikey is within radar range for me now. Expect strong rains and storms to begin out of the SSE in Seminole County GA within the next hour or so.


----------



## malak05 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yeah the seemingly nonchalant attitude of some in PCB and surrounding areas is very concern apparently reports are it seems like just another day for many and think its gonna just blow over. I believe someone posted this is the strongest hurricane to hit that particular region in 100 years will most likely stay a CAT 4 by landfall still has a outside shot at a 5 the damage for that area will be terrible.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 10, 2018)

malak05 said:


> Yeah the seemingly nonchalant attitude of some in PCB and surrounding areas is very concern apparently reports are it seems like just another day for many and think its gonna just blow over. I believe someone posted this is the strongest hurricane to hit that particular region in 100 years will most likely stay a CAT 4 by landfall still has a outside shot at a 5 the damage for that area will be terrible.



You are correct Malak. I have a co-worker and her 85 year old father and her brother are in Destin, FL and not leaving. She pleaded her brother to pack up and leave but he will not. They are doing the I have been through this hurricane before and survived. Wish they would leave because they have a house in Adrian, GA to go to.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you are anywhere within this cone or to the south of it expect to be effected by Mikey. Currently NOAA is projecting it to still be a hurricane all of the way to Dooly County Ga and a little beyond, being a tropical storm by the time it reaches Augusta.
> 
> If you haven't prepared in the manners suggested in my prior posts you still have time. DO NOT take this storm lightly.
> 
> View attachment 945554



Just saw a little bit ago that it might still be a Cat 1 when it gets to SC.  A hurricane all the way through Ga.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> You are correct Malak. I have a co-worker and her 85 year old father and her brother are in Destin, FL and not leaving. She pleaded her brother to pack up and leave but he will not. They are doing the I have been through this hurricane before and survived. Wish they would leave because they have a house in Adrian, GA to go to.



Here’s the thing about people like that, unfortunately they haven’t suffered bad enough from a hurricane like that to make them evacuate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Amigo, do you have any idea approximately how far north in GA we’ll see TS winds? 

Will we see them north of Macon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Even up to Macon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, do you have any idea approximately how far north in GA we’ll see TS winds?
> 
> Will we see them north of Macon?


The worst winds will be on the east and south sides of the storm. It will still be windy on the wrap around sides, north and west, but nothing like what the other sides / exposures will face.


----------



## Bama1787 (Oct 10, 2018)

I saw where Stephanie Abrams (weather channel) is in Port St Joe right now, staying in a house.  Last place on earth I'd want to be with a direct hit from a Cat. 4 hurricane.  No high ground, no large structures to escape to, one heavily wooded highway north.  Praying for her and her crew.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

georgia357 said:


> Just saw a little bit ago that it might still be a Cat 1 when it gets to SC.  A hurricane all the way through Ga.


The potential is there. Also there is a lot of drama and hyperbole being casts around by pro's and amateurs alike. It could be a caterpillar by the time it reaches SC. The facts are nobody has a clue what it will be once inland and quite frankly, it isn't important. Does anybody really care what the difference in effects are from a 68 mph and a 72 mph sustained wind are? There will be gusts much higher and more destructive. It will be moving fast and trees and power lines will come down and the power will be out for a long time in certain areas. 

Once the colder drier air from this front start influencing Mikey then it could significantly diminish it's volatility. Nobody really knows.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Bama1787 said:


> I saw where Stephanie Abrams (weather channel) is in Port St Joe right now, staying in a house.  Last place on earth I'd want to be with a direct hit from a Cat. 4 hurricane.  No high ground, no large structures to escape to, one heavily wooded highway north.  Praying for her and her crew.


That's the stupidest thing I've seen a pro met do. I guess they couldn't talk Drama Queen Cantore into going there. 

Port St. Joe could lose entire chunks of land during this storm. Not a wise place to be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The worst winds will be on the east and south sides of the storm. It will still be windy on the wrap around sides, north and west, but nothing like what the other sides / exposures will face.



Yessir I’m aware of that, just wondering if sustained TS strength winds will make it as far north as Macon.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The facts are nobody has a clue what it will be once inland and quite frankly, it isn't important. Does anybody really care what the difference in effects are from a 68 mph and a 72 mph sustained wind are?



To the people in its path, it might make a big difference.  Being a Cat 1, the folks know that the minimum speed hitting them will be 72 mph.  With a TS, the folks know that the minimum speed hitting them will be 39 mph.  I know I would care.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

georgia357 said:


> To the people in its path, it might make a big difference.  Being a Cat 1, the folks know that the minimum speed hitting them will be 72 mph.  With a TS, the folks know that the minimum speed hitting them will be 39 mph.  I know I would care.


My point is there is only a 2 mile an hour difference between the delineation between the two and nobody ever talks about minimum speeds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir I’m aware of that, just wondering if sustained TS strength winds will make it as far north as Macon.


There is just no way of knowing that Jeff. Thus far on the coast the wrap around winds are very strong, but there are so many factors that may effect Mikey's volatility once on shore that it's impossible to issue a certainty for the wrap around sides. The cold front being the most important one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is just no way of knowing that Jeff. Thus far on the coast the wrap around winds are very strong, but there are so many factors that may effect Mikey's volatility once on shore that it's impossible to issue a certainty for the wrap around sides. The cold front being the most important one.



Yes sir, I appreciate it Hugh. In a nutshell, I was trying to figure out why TWC seemed to be avoiding that scenario also now. In the days leading up to last night and today they were showing that, but have since stopped. I would imagine that cold front is the reasoning behind it for them also.

Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir, I appreciate it Hugh. In a nutshell, I was trying to figure out why TWC seemed to be avoiding that scenario also now. In the days leading up to last night and today they were showing that, but have since stopped. I would imagine that cold front is the reasoning behind it for them also.
> 
> Thanks!


This is a very very powerful cold front and is the major steering mechanism for this storm. It is already pushing it to the NNE and once Mikey loses the advantage of drawing energy from the water it will be more susceptible to the influences of the cold front with winds coming in from the NNW.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Here’s the thing about people like that, unfortunately they haven’t suffered bad enough from a hurricane like that to make them evacuate.




Hurricane's bad enough, but the guys that hafta go rescue 'em sucks..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

I have a large concern for folks in Georgia that will be effected by this storm. Are you on a well? Do you have sufficient water stored up to last two weeks without power. Do you have a wood burning stove or fireplace to keep warm, a cold front is barreling in behind this storm you know? Do  you have food for two weeks? or a means of cooking? Flashlights, lanterns, candles etc? DO YOU HAVE PRESCRIPTION MEDS for two weeks? 

So many people are taking this storm for granted and are not prepared. Linemen and emergency 1st responders are going to be working the worst areas first and there may not be resources to help you if you find yourself in an emergency situation. 

Be smart, be prepared and be safe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have a large concern for folks in Georgia that will be effected by this storm. Are you on a well? Do you have sufficient water stored up to last two weeks without power. Do you have a wood burning stove or fireplace to keep warm, a cold front is barreling in behind this storm you know? Do  you have food for two weeks? or a means of cooking? Flashlights, lanterns, candles etc? DO YOU HAVE PRESCRIPTION MEDS for two weeks?
> 
> So many people are taking this storm for granted and are not prepared. Linemen and emergency 1st responders are going to be working the worst areas first and there may not be resources to help you if you find yourself in an emergency situation.
> 
> Be smart, be prepared and be safe.



I do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hurricane's bad enough, but the guys that hafta go rescue 'em sucks..



Absolutely, now they’ve put their life on the line.

 I actually watched a swift water rescue in Henry Co. once way back about 20 some odd years ago. I witnessed first responders (Firemen and LEO) almost get in trouble themselves attempting to rescue 3 teenage boys out of a swollen decent sized creek that was more or less white water. 

They were making all kinds of mistakes as far as I was concerned just as an observer from a bridge. A buddy and I were one of the first few on the scene before the responders arrived.

Ultimately, they were successful, but I read in a small Henry Co. paper that after that fiasco they were being trained in swift water rescue by experts from elsewhere. 

The water was so rapid that one of the boys hanging onto some shrubs cane out of the water with no pants or underwear on. Not too mention it was Winter.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 10, 2018)

Ryan Maue on twitter is reporting the pressure in Michael is 920 mb's.  No Bueno


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have a large concern for folks in Georgia that will be effected by this storm. Are you on a well? Do you have sufficient water stored up to last two weeks without power. Do you have a wood burning stove or fireplace to keep warm, a cold front is barreling in behind this storm you know? Do  you have food for two weeks? or a means of cooking? Flashlights, lanterns, candles etc? DO YOU HAVE PRESCRIPTION MEDS for two weeks?
> 
> So many people are taking this storm for granted and are not prepared. Linemen and emergency 1st responders are going to be working the worst areas first and there may not be resources to help you if you find yourself in an emergency situation.
> 
> Be smart, be prepared and be safe.


I'm ready


----------



## Bubba Watson (Oct 10, 2018)

Ready to do battle! To all of my fellow linemen and supporting groups, please be careful. Y’all are in our prayers. Whatever Michael tears down, we’ll put back up!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Crakajak (Oct 10, 2018)

Bubba Watson said:


> Ready to do battle! To all of my fellow linemen and supporting groups, please be careful. Y’all are in our prayers. Whatever Michael tears down, we’ll put back up!


Ya'll be safe


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 10, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Ya'll be safe



Yep, everyone get ready the best you can at this point.  They just issued a NWS warning for hurricane winds as far north as the Houston Co. areas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, now they’ve put their life on the line.
> 
> I actually watched a swift water rescue in Henry Co. once way back about 20 some odd years ago. I witnessed first responders (Firemen and LEO) almost get in trouble themselves attempting to rescue 3 teenage boys out of a swollen decent sized creek that was more or less white water.
> 
> ...




Yes sir !!  First step of rescue/etc is NOT to put yourself in imment danger .


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

All you dawg fans,be safe,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Light rain and just a little breezy so far. All we can do is wait for it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

I was just thinking about you...….good luck.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Light rain and just a little breezy so far. All we can do is wait for it.


Go have a shot,it’s 5 o’clock somewhere,,,,


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like we are dead center of near dead center and will be on the east side of this one ...

We are about as well prepared as we can be ... food, generator, gas for it, propane camp stove and gas for it ... meds that are needed ... 

We catch a fair supply of water ... generator will pull deep well also ... Plenty of fire wood from Irma ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Looks like we are dead center of near dead center and will be on the east side of this one ...
> 
> We are about as well prepared as we can be ... food, generator, gas for it, propane camp stove and gas for it ... meds that are needed ...
> 
> We catch a fair supply of water ... generator will pull deep well also ... Plenty of fire wood from Irma ...


Stay safe buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Highs in the 40s tomorrow here,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Go have a shot,it’s 5 o’clock somewhere,,,,




Nah, when I meet The Lord, I don`t want alcohol on my breath. The way they talking, it`s gonna get almighty mean here where I am.


----------



## malak05 (Oct 10, 2018)

https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mnxeopjyNWGX?t=1m39s

Pineapple Willys in PCB


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, when I meet The Lord, I don`t want alcohol on my breath. The way they talking, it`s gonna get almighty mean here where I am.


When I meet St Peter,he’s gonna turn me away,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

malak05 said:


> https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mnxeopjyNWGX?t=1m39s
> 
> Pineapple Willys in PCB



Yeah, been watching them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, been watching them.


WOW,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

PCB is in the offshore flow now as Mikey just landed at Mexico Beach. NWS isn't changing their inland track much, but my experience tells me Mikey will take a Tallahassee to Valdosta to Savannah and Charleston track. 

But what do I know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PCB is in the offshore flow now as Mikey just landed at Mexico Beach. NWS isn't changing their inland track much, but my experience tells me Mikey will take a Tallahassee to Valdosta to Savannah and Charleston track.
> 
> But what do I know.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

This Brett Adair dude that's riding into mexico beach right now is crazy.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

Storm Chaser Brett Adair is about to take the eye dead on. 

https://livestormchasing.com/map


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Another guy from that channel just fled Mexico Beach earlier.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

Mexico Beach is getting throttled right now. Major power line damage, structure damage on his web cam.


----------



## sbfowler (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Bama1787 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Storm Chaser Brett Adair is about to take the eye dead on.
> 
> https://livestormchasing.com/map



this guy is insane!!!  unbelievable footage


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

yeah those guys are in big trouble, they made a big mistake


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

Adair is in a bad situation. What an idiot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Not good for them


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Another guy from that channel just fled Mexico Beach earlier.


In the very end of the video linked above, Mike Theiss mentioned driving through Mexico Beach, Appalach, and St. Joe yesterday. but said he didn't feel comfortable staying.

Buddy and I were just talking about that this morning, as both of us go to St. Joe a lot (I was just there over the weekend).  None of the buildings in that area are really designed for hurricanes.  It's all little stick built mom and pop shops and such, none of the big concrete structures.  I'm afraid it's going to be seriously ugly.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 10, 2018)

Hit a roadblock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

bassboy1 said:


> In the very end of the video linked above, Mike Theiss mentioned driving through Mexico Beach, Appalach, and St. Joe yesterday. but said he didn't feel comfortable staying.
> 
> Buddy and I were just talking about that this morning, as both of us go to St. Joe a lot (I was just there over the weekend).  None of the buildings in that area are really designed for hurricanes.  It's all little stick built mom and pop shops and such, none of the big concrete structures.  I'm afraid it's going to be seriously ugly.



I’m betting that was the case, he stated there was too much debris and fled.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

I hope to God they broke in that house. Storm surge coming over the vehicle now. Edit...now it is floating/blowing around.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

I hope that house stays up...that guy that told them to keep going and that the surge wouldnt be bad is an idiot.  They are in the worst possible part of the storm they could be in.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> I hope to God they broke in that house. Storm surge coming over the vehicle now. Edit...now it is floating/blowing around.


Link?  I can't find his videos


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope them fellows are ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

bassboy1 said:


> Link?  I can't find his videos




https://livestormchasing.com/stream/brett.adair


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

Not much to look at now.  If anything this will be footage for people to understand how quickly things can go bad.  One second the road was fine and minutes later the car is floating around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

they had to abandon their vehicle.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> https://livestormchasing.com/stream/brett.adair


Am I the only one getting a 502 bad gateway?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

looks like the house is still standing if thats the one


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 10, 2018)

bassboy1 said:


> Am I the only one getting a 502 bad gateway?



I am getting it also.  The link was working earlier with them on a road with pine trees blown down.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

I had to keep refreshing. It will come on if you keep trying.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like its gone for good.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

It just went offline. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

and those guys, if still alive, are going to need to get rescued.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> This Brett Adair dude that's riding into mexico beach right now is crazy.


Brett is trapped by the surge in Port St. Joe and trying probably going to abandon his car and climb up into a house.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

I watched the feed the whole time.  He's hopefully in this house. Explains why the car didnt move much as the water was banging it into the house and wall.  Last I saw the house was still standing as the car was floating around.  Car window broke and I think the water finally got to the camera. Hopefully they at least got to the back deck and out of the water.

https://www.google.com/maps/@29.919...4!1s7R-SaOxb2q8JYA7Wn5Telg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2018)

My business partner has a house on the peninsula just west of Cape San Blas. I'm afraid it may be gone.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Can’t get the feed,,,,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> My business partner has a house on the peninsula just west of Cape San Blas. I'm afraid it may be gone.




Based on the weather spotter footage. I'm afraid that may be true.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> My business partner has a house on the peninsula just west of Cape San Blas. I'm afraid it may be gone.


If not it is taking a severe beating.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> My business partner has a house on the peninsula just west of Cape San Blas. I'm afraid it may be gone.



I'm guessing it's an older place?  A lot of the newer houses on the peninsula look like they've been designed with hurricanes in mind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

I wonder if this storm will turn Cape San Blas into San Blas island?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 10, 2018)

My aunt and uncle have a beach house in PCB. They are worried that they will not have a house when they get back due to wind and storm surge.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm watching hurricane code structures blowing away on the tv right now.....it's almost a cat 5...…..you can't build to beat that without going all bunker.....


----------



## Milkman (Oct 10, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm watching hurricane code structures blowing away on the tv right now.....it's almost a cat 5...…..you can't build to beat that without going all bunker.....


What are you watching?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

Adair's wife posted on Facebook that she had talked to him and he is safe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like Toucan`s in Mexico Beach is gone.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

ABC it just went back to soap opera now.....


----------



## grizzlyblake (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like Toucan`s in Mexico Beach is gone.



Where'd you see that Nic?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Adair's wife posted on Facebook that she had talked to him and he is safe.



Saw that as well.  I wonder if they will reconsider their career path.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

grizzlyblake said:


> Where'd you see that Nic?




Several pictures on Facebook.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 10, 2018)

I read earlier that Michael had a sustained wind speed of 155 mph at land fall.  So basically a Cat 5 storm being 156 mph.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if this storm will turn Cape San Blas into San Blas island?



I'd say that's a likely possibility.  It's come close to happening before, and that big stack of rocks at the stump hole isn't really all that big.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> Saw that as well.  I wonder if they will reconsider their career path.


I know the kind of money networks pay for their footage. Not a chance they will reconsider.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> I read earlier that Michael had a sustained wind speed of 155 mph at land fall.  So basically a Cat 5 storm being 156 mph.


Technically still a 4. There is an exponential difference.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

bassboy1 said:


> I'd say that's a likely possibility.  It's come close to happening before, and that big stack of rocks at the stump hole isn't really all that big.


That's the first place that came to my mind when Nic posted.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/bamastormchaser

For those of you on Facebook that didn't get to see the live feed. The whole 45 minute clip is on his page. Incredible stuff.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 10, 2018)

A voluntary evacuation has been called for Coffee County. Douglas, Ga. for mobile homes, less sturdy structures and low-lying areas.  We are under a hurricane warning, just upgraded from a ts warning. Also, a mandatory curfew for the county from 6pm tonight until 6pm tomorrow. 

I got out and cut 2 trees near the house this morning that I had been worried about.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2018)

cool link

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane-central/AL142018


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know the kind of money networks pay for their footage. Not a chance they will reconsider.


Almighty dolla gonna get them boys kilt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Got about a half inch of rain since this started and the rain is starting to get a little harder. Wind gusting a little bit more too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

SGADawg said:


> A voluntary evacuation has been called for Coffee County. Douglas, Ga. for mobile homes, less sturdy structures and low-lying areas.  We are under a hurricane warning, just upgraded from a ts warning. Also, a mandatory curfew for the county from 6pm tonight until 6pm tomorrow.
> 
> I got out and cut 2 trees near the house this morning that I had been worried about.


Do you have a link to this evacuation order?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Almighty dolla gonna get them boys kilt.


It's their job.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Got about a half inch of rain since this started and the rain is starting to get a little harder. Wind gusting a little bit more too.


Nic, you at the lake or Lee county? Been raining in Turner Co. for maybe 30 minutes. Not much wind......yet


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Nic, you at the lake or Lee county? Been raining in Turner Co. for maybe 30 minutes. Not much wind......yet




We`re at home here in Lee County. After this is history we`ll go see if we still have a cabin at Seminole.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 10, 2018)

Wind and rain have picked up a little in Calhoun county.  Heard there are some power outages in Bainbridge.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

Mexico Beach is absolutely devastated.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's their job.


Their job is gonna get them killed.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Oct 10, 2018)

That's awful. My avatar pic is from MB. There and Indian Pass are our go-to vacation spots. 

There's not much money there so I'm afraid it'll be a long painful road for any rebuilding, whereas PCB is so corporate it'll be fixed right away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Their job is gonna get them killed.


Ask Nic about that. Lots of jobs that pay way less than Brett's does will get you killed. My chaser buddy is on his way down to try and pick up Brett, if he can get to him.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 10, 2018)

Those boys risked their lives for some footage. Best not to tempt the Rain Maker.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

wow. thats amazing video. 66 and sunny here.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm hearing reports that even North Georgia is going to feel the power of this one. Any truth to that? NW Georgia weather's Facebook page is saying this is the strongest recorded landfall in the panhandle since records have been kept.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask Nic about that. Lots of jobs that pay way less than Brett's does will get you killed. My chaser buddy is on his way down to try and pick up Brett, if he can get to him.



Are they bringing a boat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Wind starting to pick up here now.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask Nic about that. Lots of jobs that pay way less than Brett's does will get you killed. My chaser buddy is on his way down to try and pick up Brett, if he can get to him.



Risking your life climbing a pole to restore power for folks ain't even in the same ballgame as risking your life (and now the lives of any potential rescuers) just for some outrageous storm footage.  

I know this is something you're passionate about, but it's foolish and unnecessary.  I wish the best for all involved.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Risking your life climbing a pole to restore power for folks ain't even in the same ballgame as risking your life (and now the lives of any potential rescuers) just for some outrageous storm footage.
> 
> I know this is something you're passionate about, but it's foolish and unnecessary.  I wish the best for all involved.




I agree and I love to watch the footage as much as anyone. They had made it to Port St. Joe and intentionally turned back into the storm to get to the eye. There was absolutely nothing to gain at that point other than the sensationalism of the video. They almost paid the price for it.


----------



## malak05 (Oct 10, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> I'm hearing reports that even North Georgia is going to feel the power of this one. Any truth to that? NW Georgia weather's Facebook page is saying this is the strongest recorded landfall in the panhandle since records have been kept.


It is the strongest in the Panhandle and one of the strongest in history I think it makes the Top 10 recorded don't hold me to that but I'm pretty sure....

But NW GA and Metro ATL North unless Track changes hugs Extreme NW edge of estimated track won't feel anything but a good portion of rain and maybe near areas just ATL and immediately North may see some wind gusts of 30-40 MPH the track of Hurricane still takes it thru South-Central GA and SW GA thru Augusta those areas though are in it though it's moving so dang fast it's not far from the FL/GA border at this point it still a CAT 4 and seemingly holding it's on it' not showing any signs yet of rapid weakening it's more gradual even Cat 1 over parts of SW GA and Central GA will be a big dangerous mess


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2018)

bassboy1 said:


> I'm guessing it's an older place?  A lot of the newer houses on the peninsula look like they've been designed with hurricanes in mind.



It's 14' off the sand on steel stilts but the question is did the surge scour the footings out and collapse it.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 10, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Risking your life climbing a pole to restore power for folks ain't even in the same ballgame as risking your life (and now the lives of any potential rescuers) just for some outrageous storm footage.
> 
> I know this is something you're passionate about, but it's foolish and unnecessary.  I wish the best for all involved.


THIS^


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Just heard that the El Governor Hotel is gone too.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Oct 10, 2018)

Nic, that's awful too. Hits close to home. I'm not a Facebooker - would you be able to post any pics or links here?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2018)

Tornado Warning for Upson County. Confirmed on ground with debris signature.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

grizzlyblake said:


> Nic, that's awful too. Hits close to home. I'm not a Facebooker - would you be able to post any pics or links here?




Friend of mine was just telling me about it. Soon as i can get one I`ll post it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Hard rain now. No wind, nearly dead still.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 10, 2018)

I dont know how to link it but here is the announcement from the EMA .


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 10, 2018)

big wind gusts here now. pretty good rain as well


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Just heard that the El Governor Hotel is gone too.



now that is serious stuff right there.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It's 14' off the sand on steel stilts but the question is did the surge scour the footings out and collapse it.



The optimist in me says a lot of those places were built on deeply driven piles, but time will tell.  I hope for the best for your buddy and everybody else down there.  That is my absolute favorite place on any coast.


----------



## malak05 (Oct 10, 2018)

I'll say this at moment it currently is on the more westerly side of the NHC Track and looks like of recent to be on a more NNE trajection it's got some work to do and get moving much more NE to get back on it's projected course the longer that takes and the more it stays on this NNE track the more concerned I would be in the areas just north of the original GA watch areas... It's nearing the Border as still a Cat 4

3rd Strongest Hurricane in US Terrorities recorded history based on Barometric Pressure levels at 919 Recorded


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 10, 2018)

This thing is evil. Big as the State of GA on radar. Gonna be real bad far inland into Central GA. Its not slowing down. Pray.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 10, 2018)

Going to carry eye wall in to SW GA and AL as a cat 2. Wow folks are in trouble.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 10, 2018)

Prayers for all in the path of this monster. I saw some folks on the evening news last night that were vacationing near PCB and the dad said that they were going to wait and see what it does. He then said if it looked too bad, they would see if they could find a gas station and fill up and head inland. I shook my head and told my wife those are the kind of people who die because of ignorance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Going to carry eye wall in to SW GA and AL as a cat 2. Wow folks are in trouble.





I would have never believed that I would be watching a CAT 2 hurricane bearing down on us here at home. But I will be doing that very thing in a little while, looks like.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I would have never believed that I would be watching a CAT 2 hurricane bearing down on us here at home. But I will be doing that very thing in a little while, looks like.


Prayers sent.


----------



## malak05 (Oct 10, 2018)

Pulled this of another board 5pm update

125 mph (Cat 3), 932 mb so at least entering GA as a Cat 3


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

I just took a drink for you Nic...………..salude…………….


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I would have never believed that I would be watching a CAT 2 hurricane bearing down on us here at home. But I will be doing that very thing in a little while, looks like.



Hope all is well, Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyone else down that way also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Getting a heavy downpour here just north of Griffin, GA. No wind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks ya`ll. It`s gonna be ok.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

Kenny is a little further north. Honkey in it is way as well as Redeli…..Maybe TNT...……...and Peanut...…….


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 10, 2018)

Just light drizzle here in Wilcox Co with little to no wind.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm betting Nic got a cave close by...………...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm betting Nic got a cave close by...………...




Got at least 2 within a mile of the house, but I`m not particular fond of going underground. And they prone to have water in em what with this weather we having.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 10, 2018)

malak05 said:


> I'll say this at moment it currently is on the more westerly side of the NHC Track and looks like of recent to be on a more NNE trajection it's got some work to do and get moving much more NE to get back on it's projected course the longer that takes and the more it stays on this NNE track the more concerned I would be in the areas just north of the original GA watch areas... It's nearing the Border as still a Cat 4
> 
> 3rd Strongest Hurricane in US Terrorities recorded history based on Barometric Pressure levels at 919 Recorded


Would suit me to stay on this path. I noticed this same thing a little while ago and am hoping to dodge a bullet. My sister in Marianna said its really bad there.... trees down everywhere


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2018)

Just heard from our nephew in Ft. Walton. They got a little wind and a little rain. They are taking the plywood down off of his dad's house right now. The power didn't even go out.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 10, 2018)

wind is picking up quick here.. a few limbs snapping


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 10, 2018)

Rain coming down harder now & wind has picked up.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Got at least 2 within a mile of the house, but I`m not particular fond of going underground. And they prone to have water in em what with this weather we having.


And belly walkers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2018)

Y'all be safe down there. This thing looks nasty.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Y'all be safe down there. This thing looks nasty.


It is and getting more worser by the minute


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Rode out Camille in 1969 in Mississippi, CAt 5 @900 mbars - 2nd most intense storm to ever hit the North American coast. Hope to never experience that again. Fortunately we were about 80 miles inland.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 10, 2018)

Its gonna be a long night


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> And belly walkers.




Those varmints try to avoid me.


----------



## blakely (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Light rain and just a little breezy so far. All we can do is wait for it.



It's rough in Early County


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

blakely said:


> It's rough in Early County




Starting to get worse here too. Some of these wind gusts are leaning those longleafs fairly well.


----------



## Mauser (Oct 10, 2018)

We live in Morgan and came to Tuscaloosa to get away. I don't feel bad about leaving now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Mauser said:


> We live in Morgan and came to Tuscaloosa to get away. I don't feel bad about leaving now.




Getting rough over around Damascus right now, according to some of my buddies. 

Getting rough here too now.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

It ain't turning east either...………..going toward Albany and Dothan...……….


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

Might be another OPAL...……….


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

It has commenced to get considerable rough.....


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to get considerable rough.....


Hang in there brother, stick it out til midnight and then its down hill. I know that is easier said than done but little goals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Might be another OPAL...……….



Don’t think so....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to get considerable rough.....



What kind of gusts do you think, Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What kind of gusts do you think, Nic?




Just had a couple I`d guess at around 50 mph.


----------



## 25.06 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Just heard that the El Governor Hotel is gone too.


Oh i hope not


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

25.06 said:


> Oh i hope not




From what I`m understanding, it has collapsed.


----------



## Mauser (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Getting rough over around Damascus right now, according to some of my buddies.
> 
> Getting rough here too now.


Guy I work with lives a mile from us,he's got some trees down and some In-laws in Edison have some down too. But no other damage yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Just had a couple I`d guess at around 50 mph.



That’s enough, don’t need no more.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 10, 2018)

They want everyone possible to be inside around here.  Many towns and counties mandating emergency curfews for tonight.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2018)

I just noticed that the white line in the middle of the track goes right over my hunt club.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to get considerable rough.....


 You have some 80 to 90 mph velocities showing up spreading your way. Hopefully the worst of that is aloft.


----------



## malak05 (Oct 10, 2018)

ohh great.....Tornado Warning all the way up into Fulton County


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have some 80 to 90 mph velocities showing up spreading your way. Hopefully the worst of that is aloft.


Yes hopefully...…………..Still not trusting Glen Burns and his straight east direction...……….


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

They keep leaving us out of the warning and I'm not buying it...………..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Tornado Warning just to the southwest of downtown ATL. West of I75 and South of I20 moving west toward 285.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

Even though I want to not be included...………...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

It had a debris signature


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 10, 2018)

This thing looks like its on a lateral for ATL. Tornado warning SW of the City. Right turn hasnt happened_. Still cat 3._


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2018)

We just changed To David Chandley...…………..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> We just changed To David Chandley...…………..


Smart move.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 10, 2018)

Crisp co, sitting at the fire house, it’s picking up steady here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2018)

It just turned nasty at dark 30 ty.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2018)

Quitman county. Lake eufaula


----------



## blakely (Oct 10, 2018)

Wind is still howling in Blakely. WALB claims we've had some gusts up to 115 mph. Not sure if it was that bad but there are trees down all over town.

I've got a yard full of pines and have seen just how far they'll bend without breaking.


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2018)

Not bad here in Troup co. Just a little breeze and a steady rain , but sounds like my hometown of Coffee co is getting pounded pretty good , planning on going to my hunting lease next weekend, may have to go a Day early to pick my stands up , talked to my mom down that way a few minutes ago , already lost power !


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 10, 2018)

Earlier I heard reports of a tornado in Upson County,any truth to that and if so what part?


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nader in Macon County earlier


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2018)

Mike 65 said:


> Earlier I heard reports of a tornado in Upson County,any truth to that and if so what part?


As fast as it came in it went out, Crawford Uspon county line


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 10, 2018)

nickel back said:


> As fast as it came in it went out, Crawford Uspon county line


Thanks.
I was just concerned about my place down there, it’s On the pike upson line.


----------



## blakely (Oct 10, 2018)

Seems like the wind on the back side of this thing is the worst. I didn't think that was possible but in the last 20 minutes, I've lost my back porch roof and had a pine tree to fall on my front porch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Lost power a few minutes ago and posting from phone. Wind is howling and sounds like a train flying by. Rougher'n a cob out there. Gonna log off and ride this one out. Ya'll be safe and talk tomorrow.  My regards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope everyone fares well down in S GA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Lost power a few minutes ago and posting from phone. Wind is howling and sounds like a train flying by. Rougher'n a cob out there. Gonna log off and ride this one out. Ya'll be safe and talk tomorrow.  My regards.




Yes sir, Hang in there Nic.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 10, 2018)

getting bad quick here. Still have power which is a good thing. Looks like the worst should be here around 10-11. Hoping to squeek by this thing with little damage. This more northerly track is a blessing for me but harder on some of yall I know. Hunker down and stay safe!!


----------



## parisinthe20s (Oct 10, 2018)

I read on here that there's tornado warnings up to Fulton county but I haven't heard anything about warnings in Cherokee. Sure hope we don't get any, I've got a broken leg and can't move fast


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Lost power a few minutes ago and posting from phone. Wind is howling and sounds like a train flying by. Rougher'n a cob out there. Gonna log off and ride this one out. Ya'll be safe and talk tomorrow.  My regards.


Thinking about you and yours tonight, Nic.  Looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Lost power a few minutes ago and posting from phone. Wind is howling and sounds like a train flying by. Rougher'n a cob out there. Gonna log off and ride this one out. Ya'll be safe and talk tomorrow.  My regards.



Praying for the safety for everyone out there.  I think we gonna get the same hammering around 11 - 12 or so tonight.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2018)

nickel back said:


> As fast as it came in it went out, Crawford Uspon county line



Our place is on the Upson/Crawford line. Yikes.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 10, 2018)

Is the actual path pretty close to the predicted path??


----------



## parisinthe20s (Oct 10, 2018)

It's going to be a long recovery for a lot of people. I just can't believe the intensity of this hurricane, especially for places that have never seen such destruction. absolutely crazy. I hope everyone stays safe


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Is the actual path pretty close to the predicted path??



Good question....


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope all you folks in it's path stay safe. We were extremely blessed here, some rain, gusty winds & coastal flooding. Gulf, Franklin, Jackson and Gadsden counties were slammed. Hadn't heard about Calhoun or Liberty counties. Sounds like Walton County fared pretty good. 
Praying for all affected & in it's path.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 10, 2018)

So far so good here in central Coffee Co just north of Douglas. 20mph winds, 1/10th inch of rain so far. Im sure it will get worse overnight but it looks like it is staying further west than expected. 

Prayers for those that are along its path.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

praying for you boys. sitting here chillin in north cali.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Oct 10, 2018)

Lost power in Gainesville for some reason


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2018)

If you are on the east side of it or the center hunker down.


----------



## Rivershot (Oct 10, 2018)

Lost power at 8:10 We're one of about 130 out in Jones county. Generator ran for an hour and shut off, fiddled with it and then opened the gas cap and it fired up. I think the vent is clogged. 

 The weather here isn't that bad but, it's still early.


----------



## marknga (Oct 10, 2018)

Western Houston County winds are picking up. Rain has been steady.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2018)

Weather Channel is in Cordele. Looks pretty rough - y'all stay safe.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 10, 2018)

Cordele is getting hammered, 8 calls so far. Oak just went through a roof causing an entrapment. This joker need to git!!!


----------



## Acarter2018 (Oct 10, 2018)

fireman32 said:


> Cordele is getting hammered, 8 calls so far. Oak just went through a roof causing an entrapment. This joker need to git!!!


Are you a County fire fighter?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2018)

Tornado warning on the coast until 11:15 headed to SC


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2018)

Be safe folks hunker down


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope all is well along Michaels path.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 10, 2018)

Acarter2018 said:


> Are you a County fire fighter?


 
We have two Dept.s, I’m with the City.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2018)

Here on the coast we’re getting pop up tornadoes coming of the Atlantic. All are moving very fast. We’re on the outer edge


----------



## Acarter2018 (Oct 10, 2018)

fireman32 said:


> We have two Dept.s, I’m with the City.


My little brother is a fireman as well for the city. Jonathan E


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 10, 2018)

Acarter2018 said:


> My little brother is a fireman as well for the city. Jonathan E



Good Deal, he’s on B shift,  they chickened out and let C shift handle this little breeze.?


----------



## Acarter2018 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yea I was pretty sure he wasn't working tonight. How's the weather there now


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 11, 2018)

Acarter2018 said:


> Yea I was pretty sure he wasn't working tonight. How's the weather there now


Breezy, but considerably calmer, think the worst is gone.


----------



## Acarter2018 (Oct 11, 2018)

We just lost power on the west side of Appling co. And is getting pretty high gust here


----------



## fountain (Oct 11, 2018)

We're getting hit pretty hard right now in Glenwood.


----------



## benellisbe (Oct 11, 2018)

Jefferson county at burke line has been getting 50mph gusts for the past 1.5 hours. I've gotten over 4 inches of rain so far and these poor emc crews are going to be putting in some long hours


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

Sending up a prayer for everyone affected! The pictures and videos I've seen so far is heartbreaking!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

Anyone hear if Nics okay? And Keebs to! I know there are more GON brothers and sisters down that way but these are the only 2 folks I'm sure live down that way!


----------



## Matt.M (Oct 11, 2018)

Nic said was good on Facebook.  He needs to assess his damage when it gets daylight.


----------



## Mauser (Oct 11, 2018)

All the cell towers are still down around Calhoun co. Ga.  We are getting ready to head back home.


----------



## Acarter2018 (Oct 11, 2018)

fireman32 said:


> Breezy, but considerably calmer, think the worst is gone.


Fireman are the cell towers down in crisp county


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2018)

Hope most down south made it with minimal damage.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 11, 2018)

Acarter2018 said:


> Fireman are the cell towers down in crisp county


 Not sure what all is down, lots of power lines and damaged roofs.  Cell service is pretty poor though, I’m back home in S. Dooly Co. cotton and pecan farmers took a beating.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Oct 11, 2018)

fireman32 said:


> Cordele is getting hammered, 8 calls so far. Oak just went through a roof causing an entrapment. This joker need to git!!!



Small world - was monitoring Crisp County (Broadcastify) when y'all got toned out for roof collapse (oak tree) with entrapment.  Also heard something about a LEO with car "trouble" ... and transformers popping like lightning.  Stay Safe.


----------



## pjciii (Oct 11, 2018)

Is there anyway to get current satellite images of PCB? Sons house sustained heavy damage. He is bay county sheriff's deputy. Mom and sister stayed at his house. Their home is behind dustys on PCB. Last text all 3 survived but wondering about taking down supplies. 
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2018)

pjciii said:


> Is there anyway to get current satellite images of PCB? Sons house sustained heavy damage. He is bay county sheriff's deputy. Mom and sister stayed at his house. Their home is behind dustys on PCB. Last text all 3 survived but wondering about taking down supplies.
> Thanks
> Patrick




I'd bet someone on here has the capability to see real time shots from Google Earth.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 11, 2018)

pjciii said:


> Is there anyway to get current satellite images of PCB? Sons house sustained heavy damage. He is bay county sheriff's deputy. Mom and sister stayed at his house. Their home is behind dustys on PCB. Last text all 3 survived but wondering about taking down supplies.
> Thanks
> Patrick



So glad they're safe!


----------



## pjciii (Oct 11, 2018)

I tried google earth. Still old images. Daughter in law  went to Tampa with grand kids. Said she heard from son today. Sheriff's department lost radio and 911. Only at&t is working for text msgs. Won't have power for 2 to 3 weeks. I want to load up motorhome and uhaul with supplies for them but I don't think they will let me into bay county


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2018)

Does anybody have any reports on Thomasville?


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 11, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Does anybody have any reports on Thomasville?


From the Thomas county EMA:
As of midnight the “snapshot” of Thomas County (utilities, roads etc.)
Percent of county without power: 95%
 City of Thomasville estimated 12,000 customers without utilities
 Grady EMC estimated 5,745 customers without utilities
 GA Power estimated 2,000 customers without utilities
Continuous work on downed trees through-out the county and city
 No dirt roads have been assessed at this time
 Over 200 downed trees have logged in to the EOC
 City of Thomasville have approximately 180 service calls which includes downed trees and downed power lines
 EMS had 40 calls for service
 County Fire and City Fire ran multiple alarm calls and other weather related events
There are 210 personnel working event
A/C went out in EOC on generator power, Mr. Knight personally came in and got the air working.
There are 3 Community shelters that we are aware of the opened Wednesday afternoon.
  First Baptist last report they were housing 170 citizens
  Silver Hill Missionary Coolidge-unknown number housed
  Coolidge Memorial Baptist Church- unknown number housed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Does anybody have any reports on Thomasville?


They lost a lot of trees and power early on. Other than that I have no info on any structural damage that they may have sustained.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> From the Thomas county EMA:
> As of midnight the “snapshot” of Thomas County (utilities, roads etc.)
> Percent of county without power: 95%
> City of Thomasville estimated 12,000 customers without utilities
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 11, 2018)

Cook&Bro said:


> Small world - was monitoring Crisp County (Broadcastify) when y'all got toned out for roof collapse (oak tree) with entrapment.  Also heard something about a LEO with car "trouble" ... and transformers popping like lightning.  Stay Safe.


Yep, the lady was very fortunate to not be impaled, if her bed had been on a different side of the room she wouldn’t have made it. That is also a good reason to stay downstairs during a storm.  Won’t name names,  but a LEO did run into a downed tree.  Understandable in the mess we were dealing with. Last I heard was 10,000 without power in Crisp.  Dooly is likely that bad or worse. Drayton area had trees on two houses with entrapment.  Thankful it wasn’t any worse.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 11, 2018)

Anyone hear anything about Taliaferro County/Crawfordville area? Don't see any EMA info on any of the city/county websites.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Oct 11, 2018)

pjciii said:


> I tried google earth. Still old images. Daughter in law  went to Tampa with grand kids. Said she heard from son today. Sheriff's department lost radio and 911. Only at&t is working for text msgs. Won't have power for 2 to 3 weeks. I want to load up motorhome and uhaul with supplies for them but I don't think they will let me into bay county



https://www.surfnetkids.com/tech/296/how-to-view-real-time-images-at-google-earth/



> Although it is a common misconception that Google Earth images are real-time, they are not. There are, however, two ways to view nearly real-time satellite images on Google Earth. For three-hour old weather images, look for the Clouds layer, found under the new Weather layer folder. NASA also has a layer called DailyPlanet which shows the entire Earth, continuously updated in real-time at a medium resolution. For more Google Earth tips, read the Google Earth Blog.



Don't know if either method will work, but worth a try


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 11, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Is the actual path pretty close to the predicted path??




As far as I know, yes it followed it exactly.  Almost like it was following a road map for driving from Panama City over to the Augusta/Aiken SC area.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

dwhee87 said:


> Anyone hear anything about Taliaferro County/Crawfordville area? Don't see any EMA info on any of the city/county websites.


You headed to black powder weekend?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You headed to black powder weekend?


PW is a full week


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

Milkman said:


> PW is a full week


I know ...


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You headed to black powder weekend?



Yup. Headed down tomorrow am to bowhunt for the day, then BP on Saturday. Taking a chainsaw, fuel, etc. just in case I gotta do some logging to get in. Bob G may be headed down to Sylvester with the trackhoe to dig out a friend, though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

dwhee87 said:


> Yup. Headed down tomorrow am to bowhunt for the day, then BP on Saturday. Taking a chainsaw, fuel, etc. just in case I gotta do some logging to get in. Bob G may be headed down to Sylvester with the trackhoe to dig out a friend, though.


Understood.. He emailed me and ask if I was coming.. Gotta work! One day me and you will make a good handshake sir!


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Understood.. He emailed me and ask if I was coming.. Gotta work! One day me and you will make a good handshake sir!



Roger that!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 11, 2018)

I just heard from a buddy that lives in Quincy Fl. They're ok, had roof damage & a window blow out. Gonna be without power for probably 2 weeks.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hurricane season ain't over yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

Crazy how Michael was still a TS all the way into Virginia last night and into this morning causing flooding with rescues into late last night.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Crazy how Michael was still a TS all the way into Virginia last night and into this morning causing flooding with rescues into late last night.



Wow just shows how powerful Michael was


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Wow just shows how powerful Michael was




This was this morning @5:00 am.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/093811.shtml?key_messages#contents


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> This was this morning @5:00 am.
> 
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/093811.shtml?key_messages#contents



Never seen anything like this before to be still at 65 mph winds off coast of NY.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

Very nice outside


----------



## campboy (Oct 12, 2018)

storms.ngs.noaa.gov 

I don't know if anyone posted this. This will take you to satellite images after the storm


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/093811.shtml?key_messages#contents

Someone did earlier. Here is the direct link from NOAA. If you know where an address that you want to check on just click on the magnifying glass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

Anybody heard from Nic?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody heard from Nic?


 
Someone posted above he has been on FB since the storm


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Someone posted above he has been on FB since the storm




Yessir I saw that, just wondering if there was an update. Thanks.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 12, 2018)

campboy said:


> storms.ngs.noaa.gov
> 
> I don't know if anyone posted this. This will take you to satellite images after the storm


I'm not seeing post storm images?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 12, 2018)

It looks like the only post storm images are along the coast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2018)

Quick update. We had no damage or injuries but have no power. Plenty of food, water, coffee, and the ability to cook. Damage around here is catastrophic. At this time we don't know if our cabin at Lake Seminole is still there.  Some of my friends have suffered terrible destruction. More when we get power back. Hard to work with this phone. Hope ya'll fared well through all this. My regards.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2018)

Glad to hear from you brother. Been praying for y’all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Quick update. We had no damage or injuries but have no power. Plenty of food, water, coffee, and the ability to cook. Damage around here is catastrophic. At this time we don't know if our cabin at Lake Seminole is still there.  Some of my friends have suffered terrible destruction. More when we get power back. Hard to work with this phone. Hope ya'll fared well through all this. My regards.



Thanks Nic, glad y’all got through it ok with no injuries or damage. I know it’s got to be a mess down that way too.

Haven’t seen but one good image of south GA. It was sadly amazing how many trees were down. Thankfully, it wasn’t a heavily populated area.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 12, 2018)

David Muir in PCB and Ginger Zee in Mexico beach. Seriously?


----------



## maker4life (Oct 12, 2018)

Checking in from Cairo, just got cell service back. It's bad, real bad. Knowing how bad it is here I'd hate to have been in Donalsonville.

Trees everywhere, lots of structural damage, no electricity in all of Grady County. Saying to prepare for 2-3 weeks or more with no power. 

Personally I lost a tractor shed and shop but feel blessed beyond belief. No injuries here and my house made it without a scratch. Unfortunately I can't say the same for many friends homes.

Went to Thomasville this evening. They're up and running. Some damage over there but nothing near what's just ten miles west.

The AG community is devastated. It's going to literally take an act of Congress to recover.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

maker4life said:


> Checking in from Cairo, just got cell service back. It's bad, real bad. Knowing how bad it is here I'd hate to have been in Donalsonville.
> 
> Trees everywhere, lots of structural damage, no electricity in all of Grady County. Saying to prepare for 2-3 weeks or more with no power.
> 
> ...



Man, hate to hear that.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 13, 2018)

We were fortunate too, no major damage. A lot of trees down, spent Thursday & Friday sawing up trees & pulling off trees with the tractor. Still no power, local EMC report this morning that 6 more crews arrived last night that would be a boost for today. We got 2" (7/10)ths from the storm at my place.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 13, 2018)

Nic is spot on. Made day trip yesterday to check on my folks' house and couple other relatives in Albany. Looked similar to tornado damage, except it covered the whole area instead of cutting one path. Took a generator, extra gas, water, etc.  Ending up leaving it all with neighbor to use as needed. Gonna be a while before they back to normal. Can't even imagine what it's like south of there. Plan on coming back end next week to do some more clean up around the house and  at relatives property, but if any you guys in that area need anything, let me know. Be glad to bring any necessities or help with clean up, tree/limb cutting, etc.  Post here or pm.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 13, 2018)

maker4life said:


> Checking in from Cairo, just got cell service back. It's bad, real bad. Knowing how bad it is here I'd hate to have been in Donalsonville.
> 
> Trees everywhere, lots of structural damage, no electricity in all of Grady County. Saying to prepare for 2-3 weeks or more with no power.
> 
> ...



Are most of the roads open down that way?  Specifically Hwy 300 down through Albany to Camilla, and the roads from Camilla to Cairo.  I need to head down to Cairo hopefully tomorrow, to check on my Mom's house.  She doesn't appear to have major damage, based on neighbor's reports.  Just a lot of cleanup to do.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 13, 2018)

Oldstick said:


> Are most of the roads open down that way?  Specifically Hwy 300 down through Albany to Camilla, and the roads from Camilla to Cairo.  I need to head down to Cairo hopefully tomorrow, to check on my Mom's house.  She doesn't appear to have major damage, based on neighbor's reports.  Just a lot of cleanup to do.



The major roads were clear, and surprisingly a lot of the side roads.  I ran 300 to 32 to 91 going to Albany and the trees had already been cut back off the roads. I imagine 300 is clear south of Albany. Probably clear to Cairo, but maybe someone down that way can verify.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 13, 2018)

My MIL has a family condo at PCB. The HOA folks say you can’t even drive into Bay County unless your ID shows you live there. 

I guess we will wait to drive down and see firsthand. They estimate 2-3 weeks for power along Thomas Drive.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 13, 2018)

Man.... im so sorry for you fellas down south. I hope yall can get things back to normal and put this behind you soon!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2018)

When Katrina devastated sections of Mississippi I was infuriated that the news only focused on New Orleans which really didn't receive much of any hurricane damage. Now here we are in the same situation with the news media only focusing on Panama City Beach when Mexico Beach is a total loss. The pictures and videos I've been seeing are difficult to fathom. 

We have never visited Mexico Beach before, but WHEN they recover, and they will, it will be our first destination of choice to support their local businesses and residents. For tonight, though my prayers go out to all effected by this awful storm, they will specifically go out to the people of Mexico Beach Florida.

Here is a synopsis from a person that lives there that pretty much sums it all up:



> From Carmen Sisson last night:
> 
> “Mexico Beach looks worse than you can imagine. Mix Hurricane Katrina with Hurricane Frederic with the Tuscaloosa tornado. Multiply that by 1,000. Everything is gone, and what isn't gone is so badly mangled that it might as well be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 13, 2018)

Consider this a PSA. After much personal loss folks are slowly getting he airport open to much needed service.

ALERT
Due to Hurricane Michael, travel to and from ECP is limited. Please continue to check directly with your airline for any flight-related questions and before heading to the airport.
ECP is phasing in limited commercial operations.
American Airlines, Delta Air Lines and United Airlines will continue phasing in flights on October 13. Southwest Airlines will begin phasing in flights on October 14. Flights will take place during daylight hours only until Bay County curfew is lifted. Curfew is in place for public safety.
Restaurant services at ECP are very limited due to power outages experienced during the storm. Please make arrangements for meals prior to arriving at the Airport.
Ground transportation is limited but available for passengers.
We continue to hope that everyone stays safe and we thank you for your patience as our region begins recovery.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When Katrina devastated sections of Mississippi I was infuriated that the news only focused on New Orleans which really didn't receive much of any hurricane damage. Now here we are in the same situation with the news media only focusing on Panama City Beach when Mexico Beach is a total loss. The pictures and videos I've been seeing are difficult to fathom.
> 
> We have never visited Mexico Beach before, but WHEN they recover, and they will, it will be our first destination of choice to support their local businesses and residents. For tonight, though my prayers go out to all effected by this awful storm, they will specifically go out to the people of Mexico Beach Florida.
> 
> ...


Not only Mexico Bch, but inland towns have been devastated as well. Marianna, Graceville, Chattahoochee, etc.
I pray they're getting the resources they need.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 13, 2018)

I've been told Blounstown is devastated. Nearly every structure with damage

Cairo city is regaining power. Most of the county out but starting to come on line. Major damage on the transmission side of the grid.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 13, 2018)

Checking in from Calhoun county.  Our county took a pretty good hit. Eye went right over us. 

Just got cell service back tonight.  They are working like crazy to get power back.   I will be surprised if our town has power back by Wednesday.  I fully expect that some of the folks just outside of town won't have power for a couple of weeks.

To my knowledge, nobody in our community was killed or significantly injured.  Can't say the same for some of the structures.  Wind damage, water damage to houses that lost a bunch of shingles, and trees on houses, shops, and cars.  Tons of trees down everywhere.  I even saw one pine tree where the bark had been stripped off it like you see in a bad tornado.

It's a mess, but we are blessed to be doing as well as we are.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2018)

Calhoun County Ga or Fl?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

Continued prayers for you folks down south.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2018)

I`ll try to put up a few pictures later today. Progress is being made in the area and some stores are open, A few places have fuel.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2018)

Dothan is a mixed bag. Older neighborhoods with tall pines and oaks paid the price. Probably 90% power restored by now. Our house did fine, which is amazing, considering how serious the actual weather was. It was scary.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2018)

@Miguel Cervantes ...those of us caught up in this thing were busy preparing, whethering, and now picking up/ coping. We didn't get to experience the tv version of the hurricane. There was a 24 hour window during the hurricane that we were blacked out: no tv/internet/or 4g cellular. So even though we experienced the storm, we've not seen it.

Can you find and link on here a chart or animation that shows the actual path and shapes it took? The irony of sitting in a hurricane having to look back to see it.  Thanks.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll try to put up a few pictures later today. Progress is being made in the area and some stores are open, A few places have fuel.


Following closely Nic. I made it to Clay County east of Blakely yesterday. If my hunting woods are any indicator, you folks got it handed to you. Glad you're safe


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2018)

Milkman said:


> My MIL has a family condo at PCB. The HOA folks say you can’t even drive into Bay County unless your ID shows you live there.
> 
> I guess we will wait to drive down and see firsthand. They estimate 2-3 weeks for power along Thomas Drive.



Update. According to the HOA folks at the condo, power has been restored to much of the Thomas Drive area. Most main roads are open in that vicinity. The restrictions on entering the PCB/Bay County are lifted. There is still a 7pm curfew in the area. 
They also stated some restaurants and stores have reopened. 
I suppose we will venture down that way in a few days and assess the damage.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 14, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Calhoun County Ga or Fl?



Calhoun County, GA.  I'm sure the Calhoun County in FL got it even worse than us.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 14, 2018)

10-4. Sounds like they did.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2018)

A few shots of our cabin at Seminole. It was a Cat 3 when it hit there.  The awning with the mower chained to was flipped over the storage building and cabin and never touched either one.  Now it's hanging off the ground like a deer ready to be gutted. Most of the longleafs are down. That entire area is nearly destroyed. I`m still finding it hard to believe that the buildings are still standing when just about everythng else in the are has major damage or is just gone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2018)

A person would think that after all those years of seeing storm damage, destruction, and heartache like this, you would get used to it, but you don`t. It`s purely depressing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> A person would think that after all those years of seeing storm damage, destruction, and heartache like this, you would get used to it, but you don`t. It`s purely depressing.


WOW,,,,amazing,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> A person would think that after all those years of seeing storm damage, destruction, and heartache like this, you would get used to it, but you don`t. It`s purely depressing.



Yessir, fully understand!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, fully understand!



x2 me too.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 15, 2018)

We were thankful to get our electricity back on yesterday around 1:30ish pm @ the house & a little before 4 pm. @ the camphouse. The crew was Pike county electric from Athens, not sure if there's a connection but made me think about the Hornet 22's.    my bad it was Pike electric not Pike county


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> We were thankful to get our electricity back on yesterday around 1:30ish pm @ the house & a little before 4 pm. @ the camphouse. The crew was Pike county electric from Athens, not sure if there's a connection but made me think about the Hornet 22's.



Copy that, not sure what facility H22 works out of, but that could be it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2018)

Those who are working trying to get their lives back to normal, please be careful. Death has already hit, close to home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Those who are working trying to get their lives back to normal, please be careful. Death has already hit, close to home.


Sending prayers for all y'all down there sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, not sure what facility H22 works out of, but that could be it.





Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, not sure what facility H22 works out of, but that could be it.


H22 works for Pike. He worked all weekend. Said they were sending lots to South Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Those who are working trying to get their lives back to normal, please be careful. Death has already hit, close to home.



Sorry to hear that, Nic!

Prayers sent....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 works for Pike. He worked all weekend. Said they were sending lots to South Georgia.



Yeah Dirtroad said it was Pike out of Athens, didn’t know if that is where H22 is or not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2018)

Some pictures from my neighborhood. Farmers will understand the last couple of pictures......


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 16, 2018)

Loss of those crops is huge impact.  Prayers for safety during the restoration.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Loss of those crops is huge impact.  Prayers for safety during the restoration.




I heard 500 million dollar loss on the pecan crop. Cropduster is spraying defoliant on the field in front of the house as I type this. I guess they gonna try to salvage what they can.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard 500 million dollar loss on the pecan crop. Cropduster is spraying defoliant on the field in front of the house as I type this. I guess they gonna try to salvage what they can.



That's sad, probably be more than some can over come.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2018)

*Grady County's Emergency Management Agency*

21 hrs · 
From The Cairo Messenger, 1:30 p.m., Mon., Oct. 15
Grady County Emergency Management Agency Director Richard Phillips says the recovery effort from Hurricane Michael is continuing with gusto. Here is an update for local residents.
Road Closure & Detours
 GA Highway 112 between U.S. 84 and Pine Level Road is being closed to through traffic until further notice, according to Grady County Emergency Management director Richard Phillips.
 Southbound traffic on Hwy. 112 will be detoured east onto Pine Level Road then south onto GA Hwy. 93 to reach U.S. 84.
 Motorists who need to drive North on Hwy 112, will be directed to take GA Hwy. 93 North to Pine Level Road where they will turn west and travel to GA Hwy. 112.
 Phillips said the detour was needed for safety reasons. He said there have been too many close calls for out-of-town linemen crossing the highway on 112 where a temporary village has been set up for them to stay while they help to restore electricity in the hurricane ravaged areas of Southwest Georgia. Phillips said Georgia D.O.T. officials have approved the detour, which will not apply to residents who live in the area.
Public Showers
 Showers at Cairo High School’s gymnasium are open to the public. People who want to take advantage of this service should bring their own supplies such as towels, soap, toothpaste, etc. The showers will be open today, 1 p.m.-7:30 p.m., and open Tuesday, 8 a.m. - 7:30 p.m.
Electronic Charging Stations
 Cairo High School is also opening its gymnasium to members of the public who need to charge electronic devices. Emergency assistance personnel will have priority for this service.
 The Jackie Robinson Boys and Girls Club will open Tuesday as a charging station and remain open through Friday. Hours will be 9 a.m.-5:30 p.m.
Laundry
 There are four laundry mats open in Cairo.
 1. Next to Mr. Chick on U.S. 84
 2. Next to Piggly Wiggly on U.S. 84
 3. Near Cairo Physical Therapy on Second Avenue SE
 4. Across from Washington Middle School on 13th Street SW
Complimentary Food
 Rep. Darlene Taylor is holding a free Fish Fry on Tuesday, 5:30 p.m. at Cairo Womans Club, 258 First St. NE. Georgia Agriculture Commissioner Gary Black will be on hand. The food will be free, first come first serve. Originally planned as a fundraiser, Rep. Taylor has decided to make the event a benefit for those who may need a hot meal.
Complimentary Ice and Water
 Free cases of bottled water and bags of ice can be picked up in the parking lot of Family Worship Center, 1760 U.S. Hwy. 84 West, while supplies last. A limit of one case of water and one bag of ice per family is requested.
City power update
 Cairo City Manager Chris Addleton reports this morning that 70 percent of city residents now have electricity. City crews are concentrating on three-phase power and will then begin work on single phase service and individual service issues. Addleton says that if everyone around has power but it is not on at your location crews will be back, but that the city is focused on restoring power to the masses at this time. The main outages that remain are in the northwest section of the city. Crews are finishing up on 14th Avenue N.W. and moving to 11th Avenue N.W.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2018)

Pike county is south of Atlanta. Pike electric is an electrical contractor that works for different  emc's and ga. power. H22 works out of pikes office between Monroe and winder. I'm sure it was all hands on deck for pike electrical contractors


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2018)

To answer Dixiecutters question, this link has a graphic if you scroll on down through the article that shows the history of the path.

https://www.tallahassee.com/story/n...chael-devastating-path-causes-why/1628879002/

The landfall location of Mexico Beach Florida no longer exists. It is going to take years for them to get back to some resemblance of normal, if they ever do. It ticks me off that the media is only talking about PCB, because their damage is minimal compared to what happened at Mexico Beach.

Switching gears, with opening day of gun season upon us; It is gonna be a good one. Probably a little breezy but the temps are going to be primo. Here's the 7am and 3pm temps for opening day. No those are not the same maps, the cold front will be moving through and your morning temps will be your high temps for the day. Sunday will be even colder. (last two maps)


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2018)

Glad to see those temperatures.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 16, 2018)

I will chime in here and recommend Hero's honors to Mr. Hornet22 and the thousands of other responders for what they have already done.  I drove down from Perry, GA to Cairo, Ga yesterday, not sure what was ahead.  Wanted to check on my Mom's house and clean up what I could.  

It was bad enough from Cordele down to Albany.  Convoys and crews working everywhere but the road was already clear.  Then when I got on GA 112 from Camilla to Cairo, I had a bad feeling with all the lines and trees down along the way.  

But amazingly, the road was already cleared of trees and downed lines the entire way to Cairo.  It had to take a whole army of Supermen just to have all those roads cleared within 5 days.  Not to mention how long it will be for all power to be restored.

I pray for everyone affected and especially in the Bainbridge/Donalsonville/Seminole area and all the way south to the panhandle coast.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 16, 2018)

We got power back this week.  Got cell service back too.  I think about half of Calhoun  county is still without power though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> We got power back this week.  Got cell service back too.  I think about half of Calhoun  county is still without power though.



Good to hear, hopefully they’ll everyone back up and running very soon.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 17, 2018)

Dooly is back up, parts of Crisp are still without power.  Crisp Co. Power is saying the 27th at the latest for all residents to have power.  Still lots of telephone lines down and trees to be picked up, roofers are working like crazy everywhere.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2018)

Wife, kids & I want to do something. Thinking about loading coolers with Gatorade, soft drinks & ice, driving out there & riding around passing them out to folks we see outside. 1st responders, people working in their yards, etc. Maybe stopping & helping folks in their yards.

What do y'all think?
Any ideas?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2018)

Newton, Colquit, Donalsonville, and the Lake Seminole area would have to be seen to understand the destruction. I went down there this morning to check on my cabin and just got back home. Still in a state of shock. I`ve worked hurricanes from Florida to Virginia, and I have never, ever seen such wide scale destruction in my life. Crops, trees, irrigation pivots, equipment, homes, barns, look like what Germany and France must have looked like after World War II. Large areas of longleaf pine savannah`s on the ground. 200 year old live oak trees overturned. Woods that will take several lifetimes to be like what they were today was  a week ago. 

Made me nearly sick to my stomach to witness such a catastrophic thing.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 17, 2018)

Anybody heard from Son Anderson?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Newton, Colquit, Donalsonville, and the Lake Seminole area would have to be seen to understand the destruction. I went down there this morning to check on my cabin and just got back home. Still in a state of shock. I`ve worked hurricanes from Florida to Virginia, and I have never, ever seen such wide scale destruction in my life. Crops, trees, irrigation pivots, equipment, homes, barns, look like what Germany and France must have looked like after World War II. Large areas of longleaf pine savannah`s on the ground. 200 year old live oak trees overturned. Woods that will take several lifetimes to be like what they were today was  a week ago.
> 
> Made me nearly sick to my stomach to witness such a catastrophic thing.



Yes sir, pics really doesn't have the same effect as actually witnessing it on the ground. Hate to hear it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 17, 2018)

Hate to hear it Nic...………...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2018)

From the Ichawaynochaway Creek south to Seminole, nearly every pivot I saw was on its side.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2018)

Do you think these smaller communities are getting the supplies/resources needed?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Do you think these smaller communities are getting the supplies/resources needed?



I have no way of knowing that, but these people and communities are close knit and most folks know each other. In all these little towns, there are local cookouts, barbecues, local governments giving out water, MRE`s, collecting canned goods and personal hygiene items, and other needed items to give out to those in need. I`ve seen it after every natural catastrophe for the last 30 years around here. I don`t know how big cities work, but I do know how the farm towns do things.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> From the Ichawaynochaway Creek south to Seminole, nearly every pivot I saw was on its side.



Lawd have mercy, praying for all folks connected to this catastrophe. I was wrong when I posted Pike county; it was Pike Electric. I got a little cross eyed doing my posting. When these good folks rolled in here to restore our power there was also a local Irwin EMC pickup foreman that was leading the way that I talked to & said this crew is Pike's Electric out of Athen's Ga. My bad.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I have no way of knowing that, but these people and communities are close knit and most folks know each other. In all these little towns, there are local cookouts, barbecues, local governments giving out water, MRE`s, collecting canned goods and personal hygiene items, and other needed items to give out to those in need. I`ve seen it after every natural catastrophe for the last 30 years around here. I don`t know how big cities work, but I do know how the farm towns do things.



I too live in a small close knit community that pulls together in tragedies. 
Our church has partnered with another church to send a truck load of supplies, but we talked tonight about trying to send another load maybe next week. This is going to be a long recovery.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 18, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Newton, Colquit, Donalsonville, and the Lake Seminole area would have to be seen to understand the destruction. I went down there this morning to check on my cabin and just got back home. Still in a state of shock. I`ve worked hurricanes from Florida to Virginia, and I have never, ever seen such wide scale destruction in my life. Crops, trees, irrigation pivots, equipment, homes, barns, look like what Germany and France must have looked like after World War II. Large areas of longleaf pine savannah`s on the ground. 200 year old live oak trees overturned. Woods that will take several lifetimes to be like what they were today was  a week ago.
> 
> Made me nearly sick to my stomach to witness such a catastrophic thing.


Nic, I was working in that same circle yesterday as well And can attest to the destruction. On my way down I was thinking  about what it might look like at Ichaway.... I was shocked to see those huge trees laying down or snapped off. I have lots of friends in Donalsonville and Bainbridge and after seeing the destruction its hard to imagine how long it will take to cleanup and rebuild, SW Ga. has a scar that may never completely heal.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 18, 2018)

We drove to Panama City today. My MIL has property here that we had to check on. We were blessed. Damage to the building her place is in was minimal. 

We drove some of the same route Nic mentioned above. We drove from home down to Cordele. That’s where we started seeing the first major bits of damage. 
Then down 300 to Albany. The damage worsened as we went. Then Ga 91 south through the communities Nic mentions. Newton, Colquitt, and Donaldsonville. The entire area from Colquitt to Malone Florida and beyond are beyond belief. 
Then instead of turning towards Marianna we went on over to Cottondale. Damaged bad too. 
231 south after you get within about 30 miles of PCB is like it was bombed. 

We drove around PCB some this afternoon and saw unbelievable stuff. The good side. Everywhere we went today there were community groups, restaurants, churches, and government rendering aid. Signs are in many places offering free food, water, shelter, etc. 

I saw south Louisiana after Katrina in2005. The miles I drove from around Colquitt Ga to the gulf is worse IMO.  

These folks need anything you can do to help. Prayers or financial support.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 18, 2018)

We are serving free meals.in the city  of Colquitt at the state patrol office.Breakfast burritos
,hotdogs and not sure what the menu for supper is


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2018)

Milkman said:


> We drove to Panama City today. My MIL has property here that we had to check on. We were blessed. Damage to the building her place is in was minimal.
> 
> We drove some of the same route Nic mentioned above. We drove from home down to Cordele. That’s where we started seeing the first major bits of damage.
> Then down 300 to Albany. The damage worsened as we went. Then Ga 91 south through the communities Nic mentions. Newton, Colquitt, and Donaldsonville. The entire area from Colquitt to Malone Florida and beyond are beyond belief.
> ...



The obvious destruction to the eye of the beholder with Katrina was actually in SW Mississippi. Although, despite popular belief that New Orleans wasn't all that damaged by Katrina, I wouldn't call a 15' storm surge over topping multiple levies flooding New Orleans minimal damage either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Milkman (Oct 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> The obvious destruction to the eye of the beholder with Katrina was actually in SW Mississippi. Although, despite popular belief that New Orleans wasn't all that damaged by Katrina, I wouldn't call a 15' storm surge over topping multiple levies flooding New Orleans minimal damage either.



I saw much of the damage in Mississippi in 2005 as well. I remember seeing trees blown in one direction for a ways the the other. Depending on the swirling of the storm. It’s that way down here to. Much of the damage in PCB appears to have been from a north west wind from the west side of the north eastward advancing storm. The wind damage here on Thomas Drive came from towards the bay.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2018)

My wife, kids & I took a load of supplies to Grand Ridge today. That place is devastated. Unbelievable damage. I saw Hurricanes Charlie & Katrina damage, but nothing like that & so far inland. Snead & Chattahoochee hit hard too.

What was awesome though was the human kindness. Lots of supplies being donated. Several groups & churches set up at different places serving hot meals. Wow.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 20, 2018)

Fla predicting 1.3 billion in timber loses.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 21, 2018)

twtabb said:


> Fla predicting 1.3 billion in timber loses.



Just the tree damage visible from the road is beyond description.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 21, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Just the tree damage visible from the road is beyond description.


Yes it is. Unreal.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 22, 2018)

28* here this morning.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 22, 2018)

My brothers church he attends fed over 1500 meals in the city of Colquitt Thurs Fri,and Sat.The need is still there for help. The damage is bad from Colquitt over to Cairo. We figured 40% of the hardwoods and pines were blown down on his farm .Trees that were over 100 years old blown over like  nothing. We cleared roads Fri/Sat with an excavator and chain saws. It will be months before people can get back some type of normal living. Fema set up a 500 person encampment for all the workers just north of town.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 22, 2018)

The resources are coming in. Most ag centers in every town in south west ga have been taken over the military or fema.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 23, 2018)

Snow comin soon in the mountants


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 23, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Snow comin soon in the mountants


NCHB gonna be mad at you for saying that first.I say bring it on...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 23, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> NCHB gonna be mad at you for saying that first.I say bring it on...



I think I wished for it about a month ago and got the lecture from him about the cost of snow on ppls lives and workers.

But yeah I’m still hoping for it!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think I wished for it about a month ago and got the lecture from him about the cost of snow on ppls lives and workers.
> 
> But yeah I’m still hoping for it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2018)

From our FB page:

First weekend of November might bring a white cap to some of the higher elevations in the mountains on the Tenn. N.Car. line.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 27, 2018)

I hope Tn & Ga gets snow this winter. Road trip from Fl!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 27, 2018)

Rainy afternoon with highs in the 40s. Forecast calls for some snow at higher elevations tonight.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 28, 2018)

Just wondering how recovery is coming along for folks that were affected by Hurricane Michael?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 28, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Just wondering how recovery is coming along for folks that were affected by Hurricane Michael?



My good friends a lineman and just got back Friday from 2-3 weeks there can’t remember but he got there the day after. Anyway he said whatever town they were in somewhere north of Mexico beach they had gotten em back to 70% Power. But he said they drove around and some places are unlivable for awhile.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 28, 2018)

Yeah the coastal area seems to get the most coverage, but that storm was much farther reaching. I'm afraid there are still a lot of needs in rural inland areas.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> My good friends a lineman and just got back Friday from 2-3 weeks there can’t remember but he got there the day after. Anyway he said whatever town they were in somewhere north of Mexico beach they had gotten em back to 70% Power. But he said they drove around and some places are unlivable for awhile.




That sounds like Wewahitchka. Good friend of mine lives there and they got stomped really hard.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 29, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Just wondering how recovery is coming along for folks that were affected by Hurricane Michael?



To my knowledge, most everybody in SW GA has power back.  Most of the schools in our area started back last week, but I know of at least one that starts back today.  Most folks have seen an insurance adjuster by now.  Still a few trees on houses, but for the most part, the emergency is over, and its just a slow clean up process.

The one group that is going to struggle to recover is farmers.  Those who invested in timber have some heavy losses.  I have seen older stands of pines that were absolutely decimated.  Lots of tall pines that were twisted off 20 ft in in the air.  I have seen pecan groves that look like they lost half of their trees.  I'm not sure of the exact timelines, but I think it is 10-20 years before a pecan tree becomes commercially viable.  Many of the cotton farmers have lost their crops.  Some folks made some very good cotton this year too.  It was gonna give them a much needed boost.  Now it's gone.  It's just laying on the ground and blown all around.  Many of them had crop insurance, but that only pays 60-70%.  My understanding is that covers variable costs associated with the crop, but leaves little for fixed costs like equipment.  Imagine losing 30-50% of your personal income in a given year.  Most folks would really struggle. There will be family farms going out of business. I believe there were some peanuts lost too, but not to the degree of the pecans and cotton.  A loss like this has a trickle down effect.  Most folks around here are directly or indirectly dependent on the ag industry.  The damage to our local economy will be felt for years to come.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2018)

I saw the same tree & crop damage in Jackson & Gadsden counties in FL. It sounds like quite a few are still without power in Jackson county.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 29, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> To my knowledge, most everybody in SW GA has power back.  Most of the schools in our area started back last week, but I know of at least one that starts back today.  Most folks have seen an insurance adjuster by now.  Still a few trees on houses, but for the most part, the emergency is over, and its just a slow clean up process.
> 
> The one group that is going to struggle to recover is farmers.  Those who invested in timber have some heavy losses.  I have seen older stands of pines that were absolutely decimated.  Lots of tall pines that were twisted off 20 ft in in the air.  I have seen pecan groves that look like they lost half of their trees.  I'm not sure of the exact timelines, but I think it is 10-20 years before a pecan tree becomes commercially viable.  Many of the cotton farmers have lost their crops.  Some folks made some very good cotton this year too.  It was gonna give them a much needed boost.  Now it's gone.  It's just laying on the ground and blown all around.  Many of them had crop insurance, but that only pays 60-70%.  My understanding is that covers variable costs associated with the crop, but leaves little for fixed costs like equipment.  Imagine losing 30-50% of your personal income in a given year.  Most folks would really struggle. There will be family farms going out of business. I believe there were some peanuts lost too, but not to the degree of the pecans and cotton.  A loss like this has a trickle down effect.  Most folks around here are directly or indirectly dependent on the ag industry.  The damage to our local economy will be felt for years to come.




Ag commissioner Gary Black told us last week that farmers in the state of Georgia were looking at a $2 Billion dollar loss from Michael.  Billion, with a B.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2018)

Just a quick note for Thursday. Local mets are starting to bang the pots and pans about the potential for severe weather in Ga on that day. There are four of us that discuss systems now and we are bumping our heads together on the available parameters showing to warrant such this early in the week. 

Still waiting on LiD Strength Index and Cinh numbers to come inline to allow the 3km helicity to be a relevant factor in this ball game. 

Will keep you buoys n gulls up to date as this develops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a quick note for Thursday. Local mets are starting to bang the pots and pans about the potential for severe weather in Ga on that day. There are four of us that discuss systems now and we are bumping our heads together on the available parameters showing to warrant such this early in the week.
> 
> Still waiting on LiD Strength Index and Cinh numbers to come inline to allow the 3km helicity to be a relevant factor in this ball game.
> 
> Will keep you buoys n gulls up to date as this develops.



Copy that, thanks. 

Jag is on it too, between the two of you maybe I will be able to comprehend the weather jargon.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 30, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Ag commissioner Gary Black told us last week that farmers in the state of Georgia were looking at a $2 Billion dollar loss from Michael.  Billion, with a B.



I believe it.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, thanks.
> 
> Jag is on it too, between the two of you maybe I will be able to comprehend the weather jargon.


No grass cutting on Thursday!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> No grass cutting on Thursday!!!!!!!



Got the front yesterday, the back today I reckon.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2018)

30* here this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2018)

Here`s what a CAT 3 turns beautiful woods and longleaf savannah`s into. This is at our cabin between Saunder`s Slough and Cummin`s Access boat ramps on Lake Seminole. The woods and swamp I hunted in is gone for the rest of my lifetime and probably my son`s as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s what a CAT 3 turns beautiful woods and longleaf savannah`s into. This is at our cabin between Saunder`s Slough and Cummin`s Access boat ramps on Lake Seminole. The woods and swamp I hunted in is gone for the rest of my lifetime and probably my son`s as well.
> View attachment 947589View attachment 947590View attachment 947591View attachment 947592View attachment 947593View attachment 947594View attachment 947595View attachment 947596


My gosh! No words! I'm so sorry my friend! Horrible is all I can say!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2018)

The eagle nest is gone, and so is the tree it was in. Most of these areas are next to impossible to even walk through. Pictures don`t even come close to showing the whole story.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> The eagle nest is gone, and so is the tree it was in. Most of these areas are next to impossible to even walk through. Pictures don`t even come close to showing the whole story.


No they don't. Beautiful woods of timber 100's of years old just devastated. 
It's such a shame.
It's a miracle there weren't more casualties.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2018)

4HAND said:


> No they don't. Beautiful woods of timber 100's of years old just devastated.
> It's such a shame.
> It's a miracle there weren't more casualties.




It will sure humble you down. No doubt that.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> It will sure humble you down. No doubt that.


Yes sir it will.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2018)

Ma Nature is a harsh mistress, but she knows what works in the long run, even if it doesn't look like it to us. And her scale of time doesn't work like ours. I hate it for all the folks down there. It will take a long time for that land to heal.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 30, 2018)

My brother lives down there on the east side of the lake bout a mile from Wingates and when I went to help him last weekend I woke up Saturday morning to the worst I've ever seen in Ga. I worked down in south Fl when Charley hit and Mississippi when Katrina hit and south Decatur co was no different. On their 15ac he had 47 mature oaks down.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 30, 2018)

I worked a few days down in Davies Fl  after Katrina crossed FL before heading to Mississippi ... we drove down at night and woke to what appeared to be a war zone ....

Michael was much stronger when it hit near Nic's place ... photos just does not seem to show the real damage as does what one's own eyes see ...

I could only imagine ... what the eyes see ... near Nic's area...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2018)

Timing of any potential for severe weather tomorrow should be around sunrise for far NWGA to around sundown for SOWEGA. Phasing is off and all of the players aren't on the field, but if the charts are correct in the location of the Low and High centers at the inception of this event there will be turbulence aloft. None of the dynamics needed to create organized supercell development will be in place but the isolated strong cell is still possible.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2018)

Mother Nature truly is the Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 31, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> The eagle nest is gone, and so is the tree it was in. Most of these areas are next to impossible to even walk through. Pictures don`t even come close to showing the whole story.


Until you see it for yourself words are hard to describe it. It goes on for miles and  miles.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Until you see it for yourself words are hard to describe it. It goes on for miles and  miles.




It`s 86 miles from our house to our cabin. The entire way you are never out of sight of destruction as far to each side of the road that you can see. And the further south you go, the worse it gets. It`s plumb eerie to observe it.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 31, 2018)

Most of the 100 yr old oaks were blown over on the family place.The mature planted pines the same. The young ones faired better


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 31, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s 86 miles from our house to our cabin. The entire way you are never out of sight of destruction as far to each side of the road that you can see. And the further south you go, the worse it gets. It`s plumb eerie to observe it.



So sorry Nic. I saw your picture on facebook and I know the pictures do not show how bad it really is. The pure power of the hurricane wind destroyed everything in its past.  Feel bad for you and all the ones in south Georgia. Saw a few cotton fields that were devastated also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2018)

One more item to add. If any of y'all hunt the NE GA mountains and are going to be hunting the weekend of the 9th might I recommend you get yourself some battery powered long johns. If the GFS-FV3 2m agl temps hold for that time frame it's gonna be sho nuff cold.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2018)

Also, the evening of election day and the day after could be bumpy with a Dynamic Tropopause diving down well into Mississippi, Mid Bama and N. GA. Though this is the feature that will bring the weekend cold temps it will also potentially meet with better instability and phasing to create some nasty potentially severe weather.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Nov 1, 2018)

Tornado Warning NE BAMA/NW GA.  NW GA warning area centers on my office.  Seeing patients with radar pulled up on phone.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 1, 2018)

All my radios and warnings going off here in Flintstone. Nothing but gentle rain right now.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 1, 2018)

Wind picking up and sirens going off on the mountain.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also, the evening of election day and the day after could be bumpy with a Dynamic Tropopause diving down well into Mississippi, Mid Bama and N. GA. Though this is the feature that will bring the weekend cold temps it will also potentially meet with better instability and phasing to create some nasty potentially severe weather.



Miggy,

Do these same kind of systems sometimes create Thunder Snow from storms on higher elevations?


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 1, 2018)

Past us now and in the Fort Oglethorpe area


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2018)

One of my favorite ladder stands about 30 feet from the Kinchafoonee Creek here in Lee County. Before and after. Pictures taken a few years apart, but from nearly the same place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miggy,
> 
> Do these same kind of systems sometimes create Thunder Snow from storms on higher elevations?


That would be a question for DDD. I'm not familiar with the dynamics required for that phenomena.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice and frozen hard here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2018)

Have you ever wanted to pull your hair out???? I occasionally run into forecasts that make me want to do that, and Tuesday's forecast is one of those. I firmly believe that meteorology is one of those fields you could spend a lifetime in and never stop learning. The tools available now are so far advanced over what was around 10 years ago as science continues to establish new parameters and tools for forecasters.
Tuesday is one of those days, and for an amateur WX Nerd such as me it is frustrating when all of the players are not on the field in one place to attempt to figure out what will be the cause of severe potential.

Though the parameters I identified have faded to a level that would not concern me, some of the best Pro Mets are still saying we have a good potential for that day. What I have been able to discern are two separate areas of concern based on two completely different sets of parameters.

1st in NW GA and across N GA from Columbus to Athens it looks to be a differential temp event with strong shear from surface to 700mb altitudes which will give us the potential for quick spinups if any could occur.

2nd in SOWEGA later in the day the shear and temp differential are less of a cause but the parameters for a convective event are in place which would cause more long lasting spinups should they occur.

I am going to humbly defer to the pro's, specifically Spann on this severe potential event and concentrate more on the cold event next weekend. I will share Spann's morning thoughts below in a link. Read it carefully.

As usual, keep your ears and eyes peeled and have your WX Radio close by. Unlike Spring outbreaks things happen fast this time of year when conditions are right and very little warning is given.

https://www.alabamawx.com/?p=177236


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2018)

Appreciate the heads up, Amigo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm posting synopsis and maps on our FB page. 

The gist of the information thus far deals with ground zero for the inception of this event. NW Mississippi will be the kick off point and most likely the most volatile with NE MS being secondary. N. Cent. Alabama will be primary for tomorrow with a wider swath expanding and monitoring the Warrior River up through Cumberland Valley's as they always perform well under severe outbreaks. 

It will most likely be later tonight before I draw any conclusions for Ga. We have a wedge keeping us fairly stable in NNE GA for now, this leaves NW Ga exposed but dynamics are showing to diminish for that region by the time the system makes it to us. However, this may change as the system progresses, thus I am holding off.

Also of note, I am still concerned for Middle and South GA with this system as convection will come more into play for that region requiring much less updraft shear to cause a spin up, similar to the conditions we had in Jan. 2017. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 5, 2018)

I’d much prefer snow to tornados. Last Thursday was the first time hearing tornado sirens since the 2011 outbreak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2018)

Been on these cells all night long. My biggest concern for N. GA is it appears the wedge that would have kept us stable is breaking down. Yesterday when all of this started firing up in Mississippi it was 59 degrees here. It's 68 now and souping up pretty good. 

Thus far the severity of the cells in N. GA are low compared to what was in MS and AL, but with sunrise comes and increase in convection so I'll be watching this one as it moves through GA. 

Y'all keep your eyes and ears peeled.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2018)

Hot, muggy, cloudy, and like a steam bath outside around here this morning. Summertime done come back to Southwest Georgia.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 6, 2018)

It got pretty noisy for a while around 5:30 up here. Sounded like it was going to rip my screen door off the back of the house. After about 30 minutes it was over. Will we actually see some cooler weather now?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 6, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> It got pretty noisy for a while around 5:30 up here. Sounded like it was going to rip my screen door off the back of the house. After about 30 minutes it was over. Will we actually see some cooler weather now?


Rough stuff came through here about 5-6 AM. 

As for cooler weather, here's my forecast for next Tuesday:

Tue

NOV 13
Snow Showers
35°17°
40%
WNW 9 mph 81%


Variable clouds with snow showers. High around 35F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 40%. Snowfall around one inch.
Tue Night

NOV 13
Snow Showers Early
--17°
40%
NW 7 mph 96%


Mainly cloudy with snow showers around before midnight. Low 17F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 40%.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2018)

Just got a torrential downpour and some stiff gusty winds near ATl Motor Speedway.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 6, 2018)

Does it look like this is it for the severe stuff for a while?


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 6, 2018)

When is the white stuff gonna fly!?!


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 6, 2018)

Well, my worthless weather app smells something next Tuesday-Wednesday. DDD where you at?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Does it look like this is it for the severe stuff for a while?


We are never done with severe weather in Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 7, 2018)

That would be awsome!


----------



## normaldave (Nov 7, 2018)

Tired of watching/listening to election stuff...time to get after something else. James Spann cautions long range web wish-casting, so of course I had to post this:





Oh, great, now I've got it stuck in my head...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2018)

There was damage in Macon near Sardis Rd during yesterdays severe event.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Mountainbuck said:


> That would be awsome!


Not to those of us who have to drive 40 miles to work through it dodging jackknifing tractor-trailers and idiots who don't know how to drive in snow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nor to the ones just plain HATE cold weather either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nor to the ones just plain HATE cold weather either.


I used to love it. The older I get, the more I dread winter and the more I look forward to spring.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to love it. The older I get, the more I dread winter and the more I look forward to spring.


This,,,,Winter Weather Adv up here already,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 10, 2018)

Light dusting of snow here this morning. 30* with the north wind howling, gusts over 35mph. It's not a nice day out there. 

Now, repeat endlessly except for getting colder and snowier for the next four-five months or so until the dead, gray, frozen world wakes back up and becomes enjoyable again.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Light dusting of snow here this morning. 30* with the north wind howling, gusts over 35mph. It's not a nice day out there.


Around the same here this AM,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2018)

Finally starting to feel a little bit like winter around here. Looks like good temps to be in the woods next week too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Drained the hoses, covered the spigots, winterized the last of the power equipment, and ran the generator for a bit, winter is officially here. As I’ve aged, I’ve come to dislike cold weather.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey, if y'all get some snow Thanksgiving week we'll come visit!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice balmy 20* here this morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 11, 2018)

It stayed above freezing here by couple degrees.
Now for 3 days of 40 degree rain.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2018)

Yesterday felt awesome in the woods.  Quartered a deer and it's in the cooler, no ice needed!

28 with a hard frost here this morning.


----------



## splatek (Nov 12, 2018)

*Total Newb Question: *

Hunting in the rain? Good, bad, mediocre? I have the opportunity to get out a few times this week (at least right now I do), but the weather looks terrible. I would be using archery (xbow or compound). I know fishing in the rain can be/has been excellent for me in the past, but not sure about rain... Does it matter how much rain - drizzle versus downpour? Is it more about the hunter (getting wet) versus the deer caring a dang bit? I guess my biggest concern would be tracking a deer in the rain, because the trail would likely wash away fairly quickly. Maybe bow hunting in the rain is not advised?
Thanks in advance for any thoughts/advice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2018)

Hunting in a drizzle seems to have little effect on deer hunting.   Downpour is another story.   But as soon as the downpour ends they will be up and moving.   From my experience.    

My theory is that when it rains too hard their sense of hearing keeps them from moving and that is one of their main defense methods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2018)

splatek said:


> *Total Newb Question: *
> 
> Hunting in the rain? Good, bad, mediocre? I have the opportunity to get out a few times this week (at least right now I do), but the weather looks terrible. I would be using archery (xbow or compound). I know fishing in the rain can be/has been excellent for me in the past, but not sure about rain... Does it matter how much rain - drizzle versus downpour? Is it more about the hunter (getting wet) versus the deer caring a dang bit? I guess my biggest concern would be tracking a deer in the rain, because the trail would likely wash away fairly quickly. Maybe bow hunting in the rain is not advised?
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts/advice.



I’m no expert by any means, but for about 30 years I was a deer hunting fanatic. By reading your post above, I think you just about answered your own questions. Read it back to yourself and answer correct on most of your questions.

What I will say about hunting in drizzle vs downpour is, I love hunting a drizzle. Downpour, not so much, but I have. The thing about a downpour is it bothers you more than it does a deer. But, if it stops it provides those windows of opportunity that you wouldn’t have had if not there. Many times a deer will move or feed around during those windows of light rain.

As far as you bow hunting in pouring rain and tracking, well you answered that one already.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2018)

The cricks are as high as they have been since September 2009. And it's still comin a frog choker and rising.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> The cricks are as high as they have been since September 2009. And it's still comin a frog choker and rising.


We might better meet in the middle....


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We might better meet in the middle....


I been thinking about a beer. Took vaca to deer hunt and its monsooning my dreams away.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 12, 2018)

Gonna snow tonite in the 15237


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 12, 2018)

Flood warning going on here.  Friend posted a picture of the creeks in Dahlonega that look like raging rivers.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 12, 2018)

Arrived back home at 5pm in Woodstock and had 3 and a half inches in the rain gage.


----------



## one hogman (Nov 12, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s what a CAT 3 turns beautiful woods and longleaf savannah`s into. This is at our cabin between Saunder`s Slough and Cummin`s Access boat ramps on Lake Seminole. The woods and swamp I hunted in is gone for the rest of my lifetime and probably my son`s as well.
> View attachment 947589View attachment 947590View attachment 947591View attachment 947592View attachment 947593View attachment 947594View attachment 947595View attachment 947596


VERY sad indeed, The tragedy for so many is the economic losses and how much it will disrupt countless lives!, I pray for their healing and restoration!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2018)

We’re under a winter storm warning here now. Yay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2018)

Rain rain go away!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain rain go away!


X2. I can't work outside in this weather


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> X2. I can't work outside in this weather


You can always meet at Friends for lunch if you aint workin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2018)

The Middle Oconee River was wide and high this morning.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can always meet at Friends for lunch if you aint workin.


I should have come up. My plan was to be at work and run up there for lunch with y'all


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Middle Oconee River was wide and high this morning.


My club is on the oconee below milledgeville. Our swamp will be flooded by this weekend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> My club is on the oconee below milledgeville. Our swamp will be flooded by this weekend


Yes, yes it will.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2018)

Someone tell Boss it's gonna be snowin in Bowling Green tomorrow. Got some light flurries in Bama now and the high in N. Bama tomorrow will be 35 degrees. Should be a nice sunny, but chilly weekend for the rest of us. Good for deer huntin and gettin near the rut for a lot of camps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2018)

Looks like a few flurries over NE Bama this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice combination of flood and ice here this morning.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 15, 2018)

Snowing in the 30512 right now.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 15, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Snowing in the 30512 right now.


That's cool! (No pun intended)


----------



## ryork (Nov 15, 2018)

Been spitting some flakes off and on here in Haralson County too. COLD!!! for mid November


----------



## DDD (Nov 15, 2018)

Winter Weather Outlook is up in the shack.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 15, 2018)

DDD said:


> Winter Weather Outlook is up in the shack.



Great post in the shack DDD and good to see ya in here!

Now.....I sure hope you are wrong!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2018)

All of us admins from our FB page are doing a wait and see comparison between the FV3-GFS (new GFS) vs the GFS (old version) with the FV3 still being in it's experimental phase. 

THIS IS NOT A FORECAST

What we are doing is seeing just how accurate the new one may be since there hasn't been a good opportunity to date to delineate that much difference between the two products projections. What I will include here to let you know what we are observing is the Dec 2nd run of the GFS, FV3-GFS and as a back up to show trending the GEFS Climatology projections as well as the NCEP MJO and North Atlantic Oscillation. 

The GEFS Climatology, NCEP MJO and NAO forecast all show the potential for the FV3-GFS to be favorable in it's forecast, but nothing is set in stone two weeks out. It's just not realistic to lock into this with all of the dynamics that would have to come into play to make this event a reality. Time will certainly tell. 

I will include the maps in order to let you see what we are observing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2018)

Waiting on your conclusion, Amigo.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 16, 2018)

You know me! Bring it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Waiting on your conclusion, Amigo.


Well, we will all be able to ascertain which model product is the most correct on Dec 2nd.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2018)

Skiff of snow here this morning. Cold. Windy. Sucks.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 28, 2018)

Saw some discussion on FB yesterday of possible severe weather coming this weekend from the west. Any thoughts? Looked like the temps would go from highs in the 40's to highs in the 60's for the weekend and then return to the 40's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Saw some discussion on FB yesterday of possible severe weather coming this weekend from the west. Any thoughts? Looked like the temps would go from highs in the 40's to highs in the 60's for the weekend and then return to the 40's.


Where did you see said discussion? I haven't seen any severe potential with the models presented thus far. Not that it can't change over the next couple of days, but so far it isn't there.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where did you see said discussion? I haven't seen any severe potential with the models presented thus far. Not that it can't change over the next couple of days, but so far it isn't there.


I’ll try to find the FB weather page. It wasn’t North Georgia WX, but can’t remember which one it was.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Tifton and Douglas have cancelled Christmas parades for Saturday night due to projected bad weather. I don't know what prognosticator it was but the projection is multiple inches rainfall, high winds and tornado threats.


----------



## pjciii (Nov 30, 2018)

Have any of you used this Web site for Wx yet. I have been playing around with it and downloaded the app.
https://www.ventusky.com/?p=34.0;-84.0;5&l=temperature-2m

You can slide day and time and change to different Wx types. What do you pro's think?

Patrick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2018)

From our FB page this morning.

Looks like the warm temps, helicity, and bulk shear might combine late tonight starting in SOWEGA and moving up through middle GA to ENE GA as the system progresses to give us some bumpy weather. Severe Thunderstorms and the possibility for a tornado cannot be discounted late tonight through mid afternoon on Sunday as the front moves thorugh the state.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where did you see said discussion? I haven't seen any severe potential with the models presented thus far. Not that it can't change over the next couple of days, but so far it isn't there.


I guess it changed? You posted something about winter weather on dec 2nd. It's supposed to be 70* tomorrow. Was that last weeks cold front that came earlier than you expected. Looks like we've got the moisture this weekend just not the cold


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I guess it changed? You posted something about winter weather on dec 2nd. It's supposed to be 70* tomorrow. Was that last weeks cold front that came earlier than you expected. Looks like we've got the moisture this weekend just not the cold


I posted about an observation between the GFS which wasn't showing a winter potential for the 2nd vs the new FV3 which was. The observation was to see which one was more accurate 10 days out, and for this one, the old GFS won over the new supposedly better, but still experimental FV3.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 2, 2018)

Got a close lightin strike thunder had the walls shaking


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2018)

57 last night at bed time

65 this morning at coffee time.

December???


----------



## Mauser (Dec 2, 2018)

6.5 inches in Morgan last night/this morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2018)

Had nonstop lightning for a goodly spell all through the night, tornado that didn`t touch down passed over the house (that was one awful sound), and the rain gauge was overflowing. Some friends have suffered damage. This weather has been a doozy around here. Water is everywhere.

I got up at 4 as I usually do when I`m going hunting, but decided to wait this one out before I go to the woods.....


----------



## Mauser (Dec 2, 2018)

Just pulled the pumping units off the creek. 8 inches at the usgs site a mile down the road. No tornado warnings here. Wind got up pretty good though.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Dec 2, 2018)

12z Euro says woof woof for next weekend


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 2, 2018)

Rockdale Buck said:


> 12z Euro says woof woof for next weekend


Does it look as if GA would be on the warm side of this chance?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2018)

I hope it gets cold enough in Georgia this winter that polar bears will freeze to death.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 2, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope it gets cold enough in Georgia this winter that polar bears will freeze to death.



that would be a mite chilly, but we ain't had much of a winter here in over 12 years


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2018)

Rockdale Buck said:


> 12z Euro says woof woof for next weekend


What the heck does that mean?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

We got polar bears in Georgia?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> We got polar bears in Georgia?


Black Panthers too, two, to.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Black Panthers too, two, to.


I already knew that. I've seen one


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> We got polar bears in Georgia?



I know we do.  I have seen the personally.  Right to the side of Grant's park, just down the hill there.  They were inside a fence, and behind a glass wall


----------



## Milkman (Dec 2, 2018)

Here’s a pic of the only polar bear I ever saw. It was at the Bass Pro in Anchorage. 
But the pic is on my phone in Ga. So yes we do have polar bear in Ga


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 2, 2018)

When will our fearless snow whisperer be by to discern the information he is posting on the twitter!?!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Shorts and flip flops today 70+ degrees in December


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I already knew that. I've seen one


Well don't go spraying graffiti on their "wall art". They apparently don't like that.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2018)

Mountainbuck said:


> When will our fearless snow whisperer be by to discern the information he is posting on the twitter!?!



That's what im wondering. I got my far wood moved to the front porch though just in case!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 3, 2018)

The locals here are already hollering about a foot or more of snow this weekend.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Gotta bit of snow here overnight,,,,not enough to plow though,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 3, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> The locals here are already hollering about a foot or more of snow this weekend.



Hugh isn't it a little far off to be predicting this? If it is announced Friday then I will worry. If it did verify it could be a repeat of last year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Hugh isn't it a little far off to be predicting this? If it is announced Friday then I will worry. If it did verify it could be a repeat of last year.



Not too early at all just preparing. Its been out there on the models a few days now hasn't it? Ive told my friends to go to the grocery store now bec if they wait till the local tv catches wind its a mad house at the stores here. Better to be prepared.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 3, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Not too early at all just preparing. Its been out there on the models a few days now hasn't it? Ive told my friends to go to the grocery store now bec if they wait till the local tv catches wind its a mad house at the stores here. Better to be prepared.




Toyota,

Very True. I think last year DDD and Miggy were talking about last years storm a week out.  Would be crazy to get a foot of snow back to back around the same time.

Being prepared is the key though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2018)

Was it last year this time that nw ga had its only really good snow or year befor ei forget. We got 4-5" once early December my memorys gone bad.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 3, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Was it last year this time that nw ga had its only really good snow or year befor ei forget. We got 4-5" once early December my memorys gone bad.




The storm last years was on December 8th. We received 10 inches of snow in Woodstock, Ga. Cherokee County.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't recall NW Georgia getting much of anything last year. Maybe it was just my far NW corner. We got a few flizzards, but that was all I can remember.


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 3, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> I don't recall NW Georgia getting much of anything last year. Maybe it was just my far NW corner. We got a few flizzards, but that was all I can remember.



I live in Dallas, Ga...In the New Hope community....I got 12"inches from the Dec 8th storm last year... 30132 zip.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 3, 2018)

Buckfever 2 said:


> I live in Dallas, Ga...In the New Hope community....I got 12"inches from the Dec 8th storm last year... 30132 zip.



I have family that live in Bremen, GA. They received a foot also in that storm last year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2018)

Ok yeah I thought it was last year. We had like 4" on the porch but the roads were passable for the most part.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeap Dallas GA in the Yorkville area and got right at 12 inches of snow most since the Blizzard of 93 when I lived in Cedartown and was a kid

It was the same window last year when that storm rolled thru, not sure this is the same look as last year and currently looks more eastward into SC/NC but the CAD areas look in play for sure and as we know with 5-6 days to go the whole outlook could change majorly for the whole south by Wednesday


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 3, 2018)

I friend of mine texted me a clown map from the euro today.... WOW! Wish  for once those clown maps would verify! DDD where are you!?!?


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 3, 2018)

Mountainbuck said:


> I friend of mine texted me a clown map from the euro today.... WOW! Wish  for once those clown maps would verify! DDD where are you!?!?



Yeah...the model runs have been feast or famine....then back again, lol...It is way to far out to know what is going to happen either way...Give it 2 or 3 more days and see how the model runs trending and which ones are consistent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2018)

Me thinks this won't be a fun time in the chalk mines this weekend . . .


----------



## krisjack (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah, the models are pretty much all over the place but it is a few days away. I do see that system on satellite coming in from the Pacific. Once it gets organized I am sure we will get a better handle on it. This past system down here with severe weather was something else. That lightning was very intense.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2018)

Pretty good snow showers here this morning. I have absolutely no doubt that it will snow a bunch here this weekend. It never doesn't snow here, even if they give it a 10% chance. About twice a week from now til at least late March. Winter sucks.


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 4, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty good snow showers here this morning. I have absolutely no doubt that it will snow a bunch here this weekend. It never doesn't snow here, even if they give it a 10% chance. About twice a week from now til at least late March. Winter sucks.




Where are you located ?


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 4, 2018)

Buckfever 2 said:


> Where are you located ?


He’s in the NC mountains


----------



## ryork (Dec 4, 2018)

We had around 13" on Dec 8th last year here, and another 2-3" or so from the storm in mid-Jan 2018, and then a dusting on my B-day March 12, 2018.  We had snow on the ground in some fashion for at least 20 days last winter as it was very cold and stayed cold after those two snows.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2018)

Buckfever 2 said:


> Where are you located ?


Smoky Mountains. The only months that I’ve never seen snow here are June, July, and August.


----------



## pjciii (Dec 4, 2018)

if NCH had ducks this is what they would do this weekend. wait for it.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 4, 2018)

pjciii said:


> if NCH had ducks this is what they would do this weekend. wait for it.



That is funny I just watched it on facebook a few minutes ago.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 4, 2018)

Buckfever 2 said:


> I live in Dallas, Ga...In the New Hope community....I got 12"inches from the Dec 8th storm last year... 30132 zip.


I'm up near Chattanooga. We have the "no snow" dome that is constantly in effect. I've seen the counties to the east and south of me get buried and we don't even get a cold drizzle.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 4, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> I'm up near Chattanooga. We have the "no snow" dome that is constantly in effect. I've seen the counties to the east and south of me get buried and we don't even get a cold drizzle.



Have you got any reliable replacement for the "snow dancing" beagles yet? 

All I have is my basic Dog Barometer, today reporting cooler and breezier after breakfast.  I don't think they are much good at predicting or "calling up" a snow event for NW Georgia.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 4, 2018)

Models today have better 850/Surface temps creeping south from late runs yesterday temps still just outside of borderline for all around ATL and west of further NE portions of GA due get in on some wintry action due to CAD/Timing plenty of time remains and questions

How much further if any does the Wintry Precip move SW either due to models undercutting 850 and surface temps for parts of I-20 north or actually CAD strength against any Warm Air Advection from running SE. Seems like more traditional battle this time of year particulary with temps compared to last years event


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 4, 2018)

normaldave said:


> Have you got any reliable replacement for the "snow dancing" beagles yet?
> 
> All I have is my basic Dog Barometer, today reporting cooler and breezier after breakfast.  I don't think they are much good at predicting or "calling up" a snow event for NW Georgia.


Lol. I'll have to bribe them with some turkey or ham and get them dancing!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2018)

There is only one day in the local 7-day forecast that doesn't have a chance of snow.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 4, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> There is only one day in the local 7-day forecast that doesn't have a chance of snow.


You need to get you a winter cabin somewhere further south so you can have cool mountain summers and mild winters.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> You need to get you a winter cabin somewhere further south so you can have cool mountain summers and mild winters.


Yes, yes I do. Send me money. 

Winter weather advisory here tonight.


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 4, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, yes I do. Send me money.
> 
> Winter weather advisory here tonight.


I suspect one of these snow lovers on here might swap homes with you for the winter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2018)

Snowing here now. Yay.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 4, 2018)

I wish we could time it right to run up there one weekend & catch it snowing. 
We did that 2 years ago & the kids had a blast!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Hugh isn't it a little far off to be predicting this? If it is announced Friday then I will worry. If it did verify it could be a repeat of last year.


What we are discussing right now with this event isn't so much a snow event, but instead the potential for a CAD freezing rain event. Maybe DDD will get in here a little closer to this weekend and update y'all on the potential for things to go real bad real quick in the NE quadrant (CAD prone areas) for this system. Fingers crossed it's just a snow bomb for NC Hillbilly though.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What we are discussing right now with this event isn't so much a snow event, but instead the potential for a CAD freezing rain event. Maybe DDD will get in here a little closer to this weekend and update y'all on the potential for things to go real bad real quick in the NE quadrant (CAD prone areas) for this system. Fingers crossed it's just a snow bomb for NC Hillbilly though.



Yes I saw where the NE Ga Mountains could get slick with this event. I just wish that if it was going to be cold that we would get some snow instead of rain.

Also aren't you and DDD in the CAD area's too for possible winter weather?


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks like the models are trending warmer....it seems they always have trouble getting a bead on potential CAD events.  Gonna be a close one.  I'm praying for cold rain vs. ice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2018)

Locals hollering 10" -20" here now. 

It snowed here last night, couple inches in places, dusting in others.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2018)

jbird1 said:


> Looks like the models are trending warmer....it seems they always have trouble getting a bead on potential CAD events.  Gonna be a close one.  I'm praying for cold rain vs. ice.



Yeah outside of NE GA which should always benefit from CAD on most models the rest of the region is up in the air. I will be awaiting the NAM to come more into range as the tale goes that it's always been one of the better temp profile models we have in particular when measuring CAD so far its 84 hour max mark is at the start of the event and it already is showing pretty significant temp differences compared to other models across all of N. Georgia particularly the CAD regions and a good bit colder.... We've seen times where WAA marginalizes CAD and we've seen times where CAD almost extends all the way into Alabama so who knows


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 5, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Locals hollering 10" -20" here now.
> 
> It snowed here last night, couple inches in places, dusting in others.


If you get snowed in, holler at us and me and Chris will come rescue you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If you get snowed in, holler at us and me and Chris will come rescue you.


Bring bourbon and steaks. And some of your homemade sausage.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 5, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bring bourbon and steaks. And some of your homemade sausage.


You  should make some homemade snow ice cream.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mike 65 said:


> I suspect one of these snow lovers on here might swap homes with you for the winter.


I gladly offer up my house, which is located smack dab in the middle of the "no snow dome".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2018)

Still snowing here. Cold and windy, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> I gladly offer up my house, which is located smack dab in the middle of the "no snow dome".


I get the same sinking feeling when they call for a foot of snow here that you do when they put out a tornado warning. Roads often impassable, trees down everywhere, no electricity in freezing temps, roofs collapsed, etc. Heavy snow sucks, and causes people to die every year.


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 5, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> I gladly offer up my house, which is located smack dab in the middle of the "no snow dome".


I love the snow for a minute then I’m done.  
I would deal with to live wher NCH lives though.
 Mighty fine country up there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2018)

Mike 65 said:


> I love the snow for a minute then I’m done.
> I would deal with to live wher NCH lives though.
> Mighty fine country up there.


The winter is the price you pay for the summer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2018)

Still 10"-20" in the local forecast. Not counting the snow tonight that's just regular old northwest slope wind snow. It's blowed snow all day, with a few inches on the ground in some areas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2018)

Splitting hairs with this one seems like


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 5, 2018)

Saw a few flakes this afternoon.  I know one thing, it's cold outside.  Wind chill is 21 right now while I'm making biscuits.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Saw a few flakes this afternoon.  I know one thing, it's cold outside.  Wind chill is 21 right now while I'm making biscuits.


And gravey ??


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 5, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And gravey ??



Yes, and sausage and eggs. It's just me and Coleman this evening, and that was his request.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 5, 2018)

This is the probabilities Euro EPS ensemble of 12 inches or greater of snow zoomed in on NC. Also, I added the chances of 6 inches or more as well. Looks like a pretty good chance for 6 inches or greater of snowfall in those areas so we will see how it all unfolds. Euro showed a pretty good CAD signal coming down from the NE coast as I also included.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 6, 2018)

I wonder if DDD is preparing a report for this event???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2018)

The locals now saying 12"-24."


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Showing Ice possible your way too,,,,


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 6, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> The locals now saying 12"-24."


What's a 9" high dog do in 12" of snow?


----------



## redeli (Dec 6, 2018)

Morning All


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 6, 2018)

Even though DDD hasn't posted lately on here.  Check out his twitter. @GONWeatherguy

He posted a few items about the storm on his twitter.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2018)

You would think GONWeatherguy would post on GON


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> You would think GONWeatherguy would post on GON



He only post to twitter huh ?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 6, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> He only post to twitter huh ?



He does big post on here on the weather shack when the storm is near. He still post on the weather forum also. Are you part of the facebook page DDD & Miggy's Hang Out. Both of them post weather topics on there also. Good info.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2018)

Storm is near DDD, HMIMBY?    30317


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 6, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> Storm is near DDD, HMIMBY?    30317


34 and 2"+ rain.Good day to be a duck.
I have been telling all my leaf looking friends to go see GreginClaytons neighborhood.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> He does big post on here on the weather shack when the storm is near. He still post on the weather forum also. Are you part of the facebook page DDD & Miggy's Hang Out. Both of them post weather topics on there also. Good info.



I just follow him on twitter. Can’t keep up with many more pages on Facebook lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Snow here,,,,


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Snow here,,,,View attachment 951942




Cmp, aren't you in PA?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Cmp, aren't you in PA?


N MI,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> View attachment 951945



That snow is not going anywhere soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2018)

I posted this early this morning. Now lets see what comes of it.


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2018)

Please remove White County from the yellow ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> That snow is not going anywhere soon.


You can say that again,,,,


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I posted this early this morning. Now lets see what comes of it.



Hugh I still wonder how many questions you and DDD will get on hmimby questions. Just learn what county you live in.

Also crazy to think of it Atlanta north was about 30 degrees with 2 plus inches of rain that it would cripple the area with feet of snow. Also please no freezing rain.

Hope everyone in the CAD area's are prepared for this storm just in case.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2018)

Please keep this crap out of Atlanta on Saturday, we have a championship to win and a party to enjoy.


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> Please keep this crap out of Atlanta on Saturday, we have a championship to win and a party to enjoy.


Based on that I hope it snows a foot....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Hugh I still wonder how many questions you and DDD will get on hmimby questions. Just learn what county you live in.
> 
> Also crazy to think of it Atlanta north was about 30 degrees with 2 plus inches of rain that it would cripple the area with feet of snow. Also please no freezing rain.
> 
> Hope everyone in the CAD area's are prepared for this storm just in case.


We will not be answering IMBY questions. If someone doesn't know where they live then we also hope they don't vote or reproduce........


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We will not be answering IMBY questions. If someone doesn't know where they live then we also hope they don't vote or reproduce........



OMG
I have done both   But only one recently. 

How about on the west side of Monroe Country Club. ??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> What's a 9" high dog do in 12" of snow?


This. Or at least that's what he did when it snowed a foot last year:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> This. Or at least that's what he did when it snowed a foot last year:
> 
> View attachment 951975


There's a rabbit under there...


----------



## snarlinbear (Dec 6, 2018)

Why does DDD ignore this site now.   I don't do any social media except follow this site?  I guess I'm a dinosaur...who has no intention of following facebull or ...
hiter!  I'm thinking of taking up crossword puzzles, this place used to be exciting and fun when Ole man winter threatened some mischief, it's now like watching paint dry.  I'm mystified by what has happened?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 6, 2018)

snarlinbear said:


> Why does DDD ignore this site now.....I'm mystified by what has happened?


I'm guessing maybe... Life?


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> You would think GONWeatherguy would post on GON



That's what I was thinking also...Why would he take the time and effort to post on other sites, but not GON... if you are calling yourself "GONWeatherguy" on the other sites ?? Just asking ??


----------



## malak05 (Dec 7, 2018)

Just my two cents after tonights model runs... keep in mind they all have not been majorly constent due to temp variations due to High pressure strength and location
1. Tonight we probably got first full actually atmosphere sampling feed into models and most of shown better H positions and timing and most should feel pretty comfortable saying parts of West N. Carolina and NW S.Carolina can expect all things from sleet, snow, to freezing rain and will be messy for some days, NE Ga heading that way probably will have some of same just how far the CAD goes determines amount and impact, I don't feel Metro ATL would be directly effected but the extreme NE sectors maybe
2. Many of the models are actually showing a upper level low possibly forming after the main front with varying results for ATL and points north of I-20 but the many thing is with that it will bring its own cold and counting on a ull is a dicey thing but with enough moisture it can bring 10-12 hours of snow showers could end up with some accumulations... need to watch models over next few days too see how that part of system develops. Could be nothing or a flizzard or a lil more. I have to check my history but some may remember the early snow in jan.2011 i believe that may have been a ull related event... now not saying thats likely here but just comparing in good conditions what a ull can do


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Snarlin' Bear is Back!!...

I love this place.  The local TV mets actually do a good job now of laying out the differing models to show you the data that is being generated.  It's fun when Miguel and DDD come in here and give their breakdowns....and Malak usually fills in the gaps when those guys are MIA or over doing social media.  Lots of information sources these days.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 7, 2018)

They changed our wintery mix to a cold cold rain jbird.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2018)

Where is the snow master? Is sorely missed!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> They changed our wintery mix to a cold cold rain jbird.



This one is a trusty Weather Rock type of system...


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 7, 2018)

jbird1 said:


> This one is a trusty Weather Rock type of system...



That is funny. You are correct Jbird.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 7, 2018)

W are leaving out around 230 headed to Athens for a student tour tomorrow with our daughter. Gone to be a bit chilly!


----------



## normaldave (Dec 7, 2018)

All this talk about winter weather...Here's two pics from December 8, 2017 at our house in Rome, GA (just sayin')...


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 7, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> W are leaving out around 230 headed to Athens for a student tour tomorrow with our daughter. Gone to be a bit chilly!



Frozen precip aside...there will be enough plain old rain to make that a dicey trip...have fun but above all...be save...GOD be with yall


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Today,,,,got nailed by lake effect snow yesterday,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Dec 7, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> W are leaving out around 230 headed to Athens for a student tour tomorrow with our daughter. Gone to be a bit chilly!


Not necessarily weather related, but be sure to visit Georgia College in Milledgeville, also, best kept secret.


----------



## DDD (Dec 7, 2018)

Buckfever 2 said:


> That's what I was thinking also...Why would he take the time and effort to post on other sites, but not GON... if you are calling yourself "GONWeatherguy" on the other sites ?? Just asking ??



Cause he has more followers over there than he does here.  Trust me I can change my name or handle and leave GON in the dust but they gave me the platform that started it all and I feel inclined to keep promoting them.  I do come back over here some, but when the site wouldn't let me post pics, I didn't have time for that nonsense and moved on.


----------



## DDD (Dec 7, 2018)

Update is in the shack with later pics than "that other site".


----------



## malak05 (Dec 7, 2018)

DDD said:


> Update is in the shack with later pics than "that other site".



Good stuff right there


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

DDD said:


> Cause he has more followers over there than he does here.  Trust me I can change my name or handle and leave GON in the dust but they gave me the platform that started it all and I feel inclined to keep promoting them.  I do come back over here some, but when the site wouldn't let me post pics, I didn't have time for that nonsense and moved on.


What do you mean "wouldn't let you post pictures?" Most members don't have any trouble posting pics at all. You getting too good for us?


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sounds that way.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2018)

You guys got a big mess coming,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> What do you mean "wouldn't let you post pictures?" Most members don't have any trouble posting pics at all. You getting too good for us?


When the transition to the Xenforo platform occurred we were smack dab in the middle of some winter time severe weather. White stuff followed later by naders n such, and yes posting pics upon it's inception was challenging at best. It has since been hammered out and is easier, but we had to get the word out with pretty colors and there were options available.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2018)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
743 PM EST Fri Dec 7 2018


GAZ006-007-013-014-022>025-027-034>038-047-081200-
/O.EXA.KFFC.WS.A.0001.181209T0600Z-181210T0600Z/
Fannin-Gilmer-Pickens-Dawson-Forsyth-Hall-Banks-Jackson-Madison-
Gwinnett-Barrow-Clarke-Oconee-Oglethorpe-Walton-
Including the cities of Blue Ridge, Cohutta Wilderness, Colwell,
Dial, Epworth, Hemp, Higdon, Black Gap Shelter, Cartecay,
Cherry Log, East Ellijay, Ellijay, Marion, Mountaintown, Blaine,
Hinton, Jasper, Lake Tamarack, Marblehill, Nelson, Sequoyah Lake,
Amicalola Falls State Park, Dawsonville, Dougherty, Fausett Lake,
Juno, Len Foote Hike Inn, Lumpkin, Brookwood, Chestatee,
Coal Mountain, Cumming, Drew, Ducktown, Hightower, Gainesville,
Alto, Banks Crossing, Five Points, Hollingsworth, Homer,
Pinefield Crossroads, Apple Valley, Arcade, Bear Creek Reservoir,
Braselton, Center, Commerce, Hoschton, Carlton, Colbert, Comer,
Danielsville, Diamond Hill, Harrison, Hull, Lawrenceville,
Auburn, Bethlehem, Carl, Chateau Elan, County Line,
Fort Yargo State Park, Russell, Athens, Barnett Shoals, Bishop,
Bogart, Eastville, Farmington, North High Shoals, Rose Hill,
Arnoldsville, Crawford, Dunlap, Hutchings, Lexington, Maxeys,
Philomath, Between, Bold Springs, Campton, Ebenezer, Good Hope,
Gratis, and Herndonville
743 PM EST Fri Dec 7 2018

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH LATE
SUNDAY NIGHT...

* WHAT...Possible freezing rain up to 1/4 inch in a zone east and
  north of a line from Cumming to Norcross to Monroe to Lexington,
  mainly north of the I-20 corridor. Higher amounts in this area
  cannot be ruled out as well. A mix of snow, sleet and freezing
  rain for the northeast mountains mainly north and east of a line
  from Ellijay to Jasper to Dawsonville. Total snow accumulations
  of 1 to 2 inches, with up to 5 inches possible on the highest
  ridges and possible ice accumulations of up to 1/4 inch. Wind
  gusts of 35 to 40 mph are expected as well across the watch area.

* WHERE...Portions of northeast Georgia.

* WHEN...Saturday night through Sunday night.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Hazardous driving conditions expected as
  snow and ice accumulate, especially over bridges and overpasses.
  Increasing winds Saturday night into Sunday would bring down ice coated
  trees and powerlines.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A Winter Storm Watch means there is potential for significant
snow, sleet or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Continue
to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When the transition to the Xenforo platform occurred we were smack dab in the middle of some winter time severe weather. White stuff followed later by naders n such, and yes posting pics upon it's inception was challenging at best. It has since been hammered out and is easier, but we had to get the word out with pretty colors and there were options available.


Well, stay over yonder on the fabulous facebook, then. Facebook is the devil. I don't go there. I like Woody's. Sorry if y'all have outgrown it in your fame and fortune and adoring fans.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys got a big mess coming,,,,View attachment 952091


Just a bunch of water. Until that High pressure setup occurs that's all it will be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, stay over yonder on the fabulous facebook, then. Facebook is the devil. I don't go there. I like Woody's. Sorry if y'all have outgrown it in your fame and fortune and adoring fans.


We come in here and post when there is weather worthy of posting about. 
Don't get your hackles all twisted Alice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We come in here and post when there is weather worthy of posting about.
> Don't get your hackles all twisted Alice.


You and DDD the ones griping about Woody's like it ain't worthy  enough for you anymore, slick.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys got a big mess coming,,,,View attachment 952091


Yep, in a nutshell.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a bunch of water. Until that High pressure setup occurs that's all it will be.


I'll remember that while I'm standing in knee-deep snow Sunday. And I'll post you some pics of the white fluffy water.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You and DDD the ones griping about Woody's like it ain't worthy  enough for you anymore, slick.


I was merely pointing out the clarification of what we faced when the switch was made. Please point out any other griping directly from us beyond that. . . . .  Alice!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

I have had absolutely no problem posting pics on here. I am sorry for your hardships that Facebook has remedied for you. Drama much?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll remember that while I'm standing in knee-deep snow Sunday. And I'll post you some pics of the white fluffy water.


We all know you'll get snow. I took his reference to be for all of us in the Georgia part of the GON area. ...........Alice......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We all know you'll get snow. I took his reference to be for all of us in the Georgia part of the GON area. ...........Alice......


The NWS makes that clear.......Slick.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> The NWS makes that clear.......Slick.....


I'm pretty sure you're fully cognizant of who CMP1 was addressing, regardless of the NWS posts in whatever part of the country you may live in. And it was his post I was responding to relative to our AO. If you want to put all of your eggs in the NWS basket, ask the folks in Oklahoma how that Winter Storm warning they issued worked out for them today. 

Done dancin with you and your two left feet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure you're fully cognizant of who CMP1 was addressing, regardless of the NWS posts in whatever part of the country you may live in. And it was his post I was responding to relative to our AO. If you want to put all of your eggs in the NWS basket, ask the folks in Oklahoma how that Winter Storm warning they issued worked out for them today.
> 
> Done dancin with you and your two left feet.


You go, boy. I'm sorry if every professional weatherman in the country, NOAA, and the NWS have absolutely no clue what they're talking about and are all a bunch of idiots. I will start getting all my weather info from facebook pages. Made by folks who get their info from the NWS and NOAA.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 7, 2018)

I don’t mind it cold enough to keep my  Klondike bar frozen outside for a week.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 7, 2018)

Miggy is not as nice as Dagmar Midcap NCH


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I don’t mind it cold enough to keep my  Klondike bar frozen outside for a week.


I put some ice in my Walmart imitation Yeti a month ago and it's still there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 7, 2018)

That’s a gud cooler and nice weather to keep it that way.


----------



## fraz0442 (Dec 7, 2018)

This place has always been my favorite part of gon.Today it sounds like a bunch of teenagers fighting about who has the best shoes.This weather thread always has great info and can get pretty fun to follow at times so let's not tick off the guys who put a lot work into it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 7, 2018)

Frosty the snowman weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You go, boy. I'm sorry if every professional weatherman in the country, NOAA, and the NWS have absolutely no clue what they're talking about and are all a bunch of idiots. I will start getting all my weather info from facebook pages. Made by folks who get their info from the NWS and NOAA.


That's cute, but grossly inaccurate. My watch map was created a full 10 hours before the NWS FFC decided to create and release theirs this evening. But hey, you're the big bad  all knowing, powerful and mighty Admin. Swing it around however you want. And while you're at it consider the environment you are creating that has been endemic of this place in the past. 

Clearly you don't care to engage in facts, since you've ignored my initial question regarding your accusations against DDD and myself. and you've chosen to ignore my reference to the NWS Oklahoma as well, instead choosing to incite unrest using typical liberal tactics of diversion and fallible inaccuracies. aka lies. 

We can do this dance all night, but personally, I've got better things to do in places with far less drama than you.......and Admin,......are creating. 

Enjoy the brown pages and whatever bottle you are knee deep in tonight. I'm out.


----------



## DDD (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You and DDD the ones griping about Woody's like it ain't worthy  enough for you anymore, slick.



You might need to take the beer goggles off tonight. Slick.


----------



## DDD (Dec 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, stay over yonder on the fabulous facebook, then. Facebook is the devil. I don't go there. I like Woody's. Sorry if y'all have outgrown it in your fame and fortune and adoring fans.



Fame and Fortune?  Give me a break man. 

You know more and have seen more than anyone else. Do you ever read your own comments?  

You can have it big boy I’m out. It’s no problem. Trust me.


----------



## fraz0442 (Dec 7, 2018)

Well I guess I'm gonna have to get on that Facebook thing . Thanks allot Hillbilly!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 7, 2018)

doenightmare said:


>



yep... that about says it


----------



## normaldave (Dec 7, 2018)

Mercy! 
I will say, the weather thread was a primary reason for me joining GON.  Closest I get to Facebook is a Twitter account, and I don't do a lot with that. 140 characters, figured I could stay out of trouble.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 7, 2018)

normaldave said:


> Mercy!.



Ikr?


----------



## mattech (Dec 7, 2018)

I enjoy the weather updates. Thanks for everything everyone does


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2018)

Well, that went downhill fast. Lol.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 7, 2018)

Well, thats it I guess. Its happened before, and I figured it would happen again. I dont know all the details, I just now the masses pay the price of the few. I see both sides on this one. Guess I'll just follow Spann and my weather apps and try to read between the lines.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 8, 2018)

Can’t we all just get along?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

I just want to know if the weather is going to affect my trip Wednesday to watch HS Football in the dome.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Dec 8, 2018)

Grown men whining about non-sense.  Some people get all big headed and don't know how to act anymore.


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hillbilly ain’t to smart xcept shrums he maybe drunk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

I just came in to check the weather thanks for the updates


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 8, 2018)

I really love all the post by hillbilly and the weather guys that’s what makes this forum worthy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

Woke up to every single wx model backing way off from this winter scenario. As it stands right now we are looking at just a miserable cold rain in GA with even a minimal chance at wintry mix in extreme NE GA. Apparently the high pressure system is under performing to our west and development will not be what they thought it would be. We'll have to see what the NWS says about this in their morning discussions later on.

I'm not buying it just yet. I've seen the models move away 24 hours out before, only to get hammered after all of the pro's let their guard down.  Not giving up on this system just yet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Woke up to every single wx model backing way off from this winter scenario. As it stands right now we are looking at just a miserable cold rain in GA with even a minimal chance at wintry mix in extreme NE GA. Apparently the high pressure system is under performing to our west and development will not be what they thought it would be. We'll have to see what the NWS says about this in their morning discussions later on.


I wish they would send some of that this way. It's not looking good here at all. Snow is one thing, nearly two feet is crippling. I'm not looking forward to this. Do you agree with the NWS assessments for the NC mountains? Everybody seems to be in firm agreement about a foot to two feet widespread. Some backing off here would be nice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Woke up to every single wx model backing way off from this winter scenario. As it stands right now we are looking at just a miserable cold rain in GA with even a minimal chance at wintry mix in extreme NE GA. Apparently the high pressure system is under performing to our west and development will not be what they thought it would be. We'll have to see what the NWS says about this in their morning discussions later on.
> 
> I'm not buying it just yet. I've seen the models move away 24 hours out before, only to get hammered after all of the pro's let their guard down.  Not giving up on this system just yet.



morning miggy

I've turned the rain gauges back over since it is not going to freeze at least for the next 24.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wish they would send some of that this way. It's not looking good here at all. Snow is one thing, nearly two feet is crippling. I'm not looking forward to this. Do you agree with the NWS assessments for the NC mountains? Everybody seems to be in firm agreement about a foot to two feet widespread. Some backing off here would be nice.


Even the WRF NMM is still showing around 18 inches up around the ski slope region (banner elk, sugar etc) but it's more of a blast on the tail end of this system. GFS is showing 12 inches for the same region. The NAM is showing the major depths to be a tad more south, which is questionable. Both the GFS and NAM are 06z runs (2am) the WRF is a 00z run which actually happens between 1 to 3 am. 

I think the NC mountains are the only guarantee for a snow dump, but just how much will be determined by the strength and placement of this high pressure system that continues to under perform. 

Asheville to Charlotte and southward across the SC line and higher elevations of N. GA could be one ungodly sloppy mess of ice and sleet. Fingers crossed this doesn't happen as this is the deadliest of the winter wx. 

Disclaimer; This is just one model map and location and intensity of the ZR (freezing rain / sleet) varies by each model product.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

This is absolutely one of the dumbest NWS watch / warning maps I've ever seen. A map should go from worst to least potential as in Warning / Watch then Advisory areas. Going from a Warning area directly to an Advisory area leaving out watch potential areas in between the two is mildly insane.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

I created this map two days ago at 8:31 am and am sticking to it until the models convince me otherwise.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 8, 2018)

How do i follow this on what page did u guys make? Link?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

NC Hillbilly, if you'd like a little insurance against snow you can buy my Snow-Boogie Board. It's never been used and does a good job of keeping wintry weather away from wherever it happens to be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

biggtruxx said:


> How do i follow this on what page did u guys make? Link?


PM sent.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even the WRF NMM is still showing around 18 inches up around the ski slope region (banner elk, sugar etc) but it's more of a blast on the tail end of this system. GFS is showing 12 inches for the same region. The NAM is showing the major depths to be a tad more south, which is questionable. Both the GFS and NAM are 06z runs (2am) the WRF is a 00z run which actually happens between 1 to 3 am.
> 
> I think the NC mountains are the only guarantee for a snow dump, but just how much will be determined by the strength and placement of this high pressure system that continues to under perform.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> NC Hillbilly, if you'd like a little insurance against snow you can buy my Snow-Boogie Board. It's never been used and does a good job of keeping wintry weather away from wherever it happens to be.


I'll take it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll take it!



Better come get it quick, you're running out of time. 
I can meet you in Clayton Ga


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

Awwwwwwwwww, ain't that cute, erybody made up !!!  

Later guys, good day, midnight shift sleep meds kicking in !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Where is beer holder


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wish they would send some of that this way. It's not looking good here at all. Snow is one thing, nearly two feet is crippling. I'm not looking forward to this. Do you agree with the NWS assessments for the NC mountains? Everybody seems to be in firm agreement about a foot to two feet widespread. Some backing off here would be nice.


Hey Billy,get weatherbug from the app store,,,,pretty accurate,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Here ya go,,,,


----------



## Cook&Bro (Dec 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM sent.



Me too pls


----------



## Cook&Bro (Dec 8, 2018)

My sinuses concur that we have a change in the weather coming.  The other significant indicator is that my much better half made a grocery store run - store is low on bread, water, milk.  Cold, cold rain at present.  Proper course of action is to brew another pot of coffee.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 8, 2018)

35° in the vineyard and begging to change from light rain to snow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2018)

Cook&Bro said:


> My sinuses concur that we have a change in the weather coming.  The other significant indicator is that my much better half made a grocery store run - store is low on bread, water, milk.  Cold, cold rain at present.  Proper course of action is to brew another pot of coffee.



and the injuns are gathering lots of fire wood too


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 8, 2018)

It’s absolutely miserable outside and forecast to go even further downhill. All you winter lovers are just gonna have to forgive me cause I just don’t get it!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 8, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> It’s absolutely miserable outside and forecast to go even further downhill. All you winter lovers are just gonna have to forgive me cause I just don’t get it!



Where are you located Greene?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 8, 2018)

39 here and all rain while I've got a butt on the Akorn.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 8, 2018)

34° in the vineyard an snow getting harder and flakes bigger.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2018)

40 * and rain here now.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 8, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Where are you located Greene?


Coweta Co.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> 40 * and rain here now.


Better than snow,I guess,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 8, 2018)

If it was 24 here we would be in business.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2018)

49 here, cloudy and windy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2018)

you guys are gettin Hit hard,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

It has been 40-42 here all day.   And did I mention rain?


----------



## klfutrelle (Dec 8, 2018)

I’m going to try my best to keep your internet and tv running during the storm. ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2018)

The rain just commenced here.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 8, 2018)

32.7° in the vineyard and the ground is turning white.


----------



## klfutrelle (Dec 8, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 32.7° in the vineyard and the ground is turning white.


Post some pictures!


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 8, 2018)

Can anybody tell me the name of the weather site on Facebook?  I've been trying to find it for the longest time and not having any luck.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2018)

36 here and cold cold rain


----------



## mammajamma (Dec 8, 2018)

ddd & miggy's hangout


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

georgia357 said:


> Can anybody tell me the name of the weather site on Facebook?  I've been trying to find it for the longest time and not having any luck.


You have a pm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Holding on 32 to 33 here they rain has not let up all day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Holding on 32 to 33 here they rain has not let up all day.


Your thermometer is broke...


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Holding on 32 to 33 here they rain has not let up all day.


Where is here?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Better than snow,I guess,,,,


No it ain't. I'd rather it be 30 and snowing than 38 and raining. It chills you to the bone


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 8, 2018)

Stonewall 2 said:


> Where is here?


A stones through from miggys in Walton county. I worked in Between this morning. Seemed like it was colder at noon than at 8 o'clock


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 952183
> 
> View attachment 952184


Dang you even got bout right where my house sits.  I guess I need to buy a new fancy thermometer.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang you even got bout right where my house sits.  I guess I need to buy a new fancy thermometer.



I was wondering because I can’t find those temps anywhere in Ga right now.


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks like rain out there folks..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2018)

Sunny and 75 here.. Just got the first of many tomato plants in the ground. Prolly going to mow the lawn as the wild onions are popping up everywhere... Spring has sprung!


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> No it ain't. I'd rather it be 30 and snowing than 38 and raining. It chills you to the bone


Wet colt is too colt.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sunny and 75 here.. Just got the first of many tomato plants in the ground. Prolly going to mow the lawn as the wild onions are popping up everywhere... Spring has sprung!



ah... shettt yuppp


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Stonewall 2 said:


> I was wondering because I can’t find those temps anywhere in Ga right now.


Fixin to buy a new thermometer. My son says everything we own is vintage.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 8, 2018)

Best I can tell from looking out the window both of those big decorative rocks out by the pool look cold and wet.


----------



## klfutrelle (Dec 8, 2018)

Tiger Ga about two hours ago. Not my photo.


----------



## klfutrelle (Dec 8, 2018)

Richard Russel hwy. Union County.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Dec 8, 2018)

What is Miggy's and DDD's Facebook link?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2018)

Who wants to go to the Chalk mines and play in the mud for 12hrs ??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who wants to go to the Chalk mines and play in the mud for 12hrs ??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!



That will make you want some of the final product.   Kaopectat.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 8, 2018)

Ya'll keep that white and frozen mess up yonder...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 952183
> 
> View attachment 952184


Winder ga smells like dog food


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who wants to go to the Chalk mines and play in the mud for 12hrs ??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


Im in harlem lets see how far my Z71 can go


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

I will be providing on the ground weather reporting for the csra over the next 48 hrs
. Yall keep checking in...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Winder ga smells like dog food


Dang. You shoulda told me you were here. It's the chicken feed plant. Always smell it when it rains. Lol. Kinda like smelling the pulp plant in Statesboro when bad weather moving in.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. You shoulda told me you were here. It's the chicken feed plant. Always smell it when it rains. Lol. Kinda like smelling the pulp plant in Statesboro when bad weather moving in.


It stanks there


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

Porch thermometer says 38 wind chill makes me regret shaving my ear hair off.. i think the CAD is building up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2018)

the radar doesn't show snow in Cornelia, but my dad just called and said his blacktop driveway is white.  A real fine snow. No big flakes in it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> It stanks there


Tell me bout it. I have to go by that plant sometimes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it. I have to go by that plant sometimes.



smells like muny to me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> the radar doesn't show snow in Cornelia, but my dad just called and said his blacktop driveway is white.  A real fine snow. No big flakes in it


That's why we need on the ground reports


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> the radar doesn't show snow in Cornelia, but my dad just called and said his blacktop driveway is white.  A real fine snow. No big flakes in it


You've gotta have the good radar.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2018)

I live right in that point where Franklin, Stephens and Banks all come together.  We just getting rain here


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks like I got to wear drawers again next week. Man I hate that.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. It's the chicken feed plant. Always smell it when it rains. Lol. Kinda like smelling the pulp plant in Statesboro when bad weather moving in.



Is that on your Chamber of Commerce site Ms Hawtnet?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 8, 2018)

I can report its kalt and raining in Roswell - 36". Ruint my grilling plans.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2018)

Standing water on the roads wind gust made me hydroplane over to the next lane. Stay home if you can.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Standing water on the roads wind gust made me hydroplane over to the next lane. Stay home if you can.


Yikes... That could've been bad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Standing water on the roads wind gust made me hydroplane over to the next lane. Stay home if you can.




Fuzzbro ='s Pucker factor of about  7-8 . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2018)

Temps are marginal and causing rain to dilute what little snow fell in NE GA last night, except above higher altitudes. There won't be any snowmen built today I fear. Folks up in NC won't be quite as lucky and will get to deal with the snow that hammered them last night.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 9, 2018)

klfutrelle said:


> Tiger Ga about two hours ago. Not my photo.
> 
> View attachment 952196


You live in Tiger ?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 9, 2018)

4 inches of rain and counting in the overnight, hart county. Slush mixin in now. Everything is a pond!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fuzzbro ='s Pucker factor of about  7-8 . .


Probably hit about a 10


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## parisinthe20s (Dec 9, 2018)

Sigh. When will we get some snow. My dog is raring to go. He loves snow so much that when ever we get any, I shovel it into a pile to make it last as long as possible  
I hope everyone more north is ok though, my aunt in Kentucky has already lost power


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2018)

It’s a mess here. Nearly 100,000 without power in sub-freezing temps, lots of roads impassible, trees snapping. I’ve been at work for about 20 hours.

And people wish for snow? At least a tornado is gone in few minutes. This will be coming in here til tomorrow night, and then who knows how long it’ll take it to melt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> It’s a mess here. Nearly 100,000 without power in sub-freezing temps, lots of roads impassible, trees snapping. I’ve been at work for about 20 hours.
> 
> And people wish for snow? At least a tornado is gone in few minutes. This will be coming in here til tomorrow night, and then who knows how long it’ll take it to melt.


Problems with the power lines?or underground?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Problems with the power lines?or underground?


Lines. Wet heavy snow. Trees. Watched the sky lit up green and blue all over about 2:30 this morning from transformers blowing. Pretty eerie.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Lines. Wet heavy snow. Trees. Watched the sky lit up green and blue all over about 2:30 this morning from transformers blowing. Pretty eerie.


My daughter said the rain is terrible in Wilson,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> It’s a mess here. Nearly 100,000 without power in sub-freezing temps, lots of roads impassible, trees snapping. I’ve been at work for about 20 hours.
> 
> And people wish for snow? At least a tornado is gone in few minutes. This will be coming in here til tomorrow night, and then who knows how long it’ll take it to melt.




A tornado might be gone in seconds, but the damage it and hurricanes leave behind can last for years. It`s been almost 2 years since the tornadoes hit Albany and there are people still trying to get their lives back to normal. My brother in law still can`t find his home in Mexico Beach after Michael. And there are people missing that will probably never be found.

No matter where the Paradise is, there will always be a snake in the garden.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> A tornado might be gone in seconds, but the damage it and hurricanes leave behind can last for years. It`s been almost 2 years since the tornadoes hit Albany and there are people still trying to get their lives back to normal. My brother in law still can`t find his home in Mexico Beach after Michael. And there are people missing that will probably never be found.
> 
> No matter where the Paradise is, there will always be a snake in the garden.


Yep, so true. Every region has its goods and bads.

I think a lot of folks have absolutely no comprehension of the damage a heavy snowstorm can do, though unless you've seen it. Folks die every year in pretty good numbers from winter storms. Winter storms and hurricanes have a fairly similar average death toll every year in the US. I can still see damage of broken and downed trees from the blizzard that came through here in 2009. It took us two or three months to clean up the heavy damage. Nothing like a hurricane, but still pretty bad if you're in the middle of it with big trees falling all around you and the roads impassable in an emergency for days. I've been through a pretty good tropical storm on the coast, and I'd take it over a blizzard any day.


----------



## savreds (Dec 9, 2018)

Y'all stay safe up in the northern part of the state and up in the NC mountains.
Just a lot of rain and wind down on the coast.


----------



## fountain (Dec 9, 2018)

Got another 2" here in 30428


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2018)

State of emergency declared in my hometown, with an enforced 8pm curfew. Never remember seeing that before. Anyway, I'm still at work.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> State of emergency declared in my hometown, with an enforced 8pm curfew. Never remember seeing that before. Anyway, I'm still at work.


What's your hometown NC?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> What's your hometown NC?


Waynesville NC


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, so true. Every region has its goods and bads.
> 
> I think a lot of folks have absolutely no comprehension of the damage a heavy snowstorm can do, though unless you've seen it. Folks die every year in pretty good numbers from winter storms. Winter storms and hurricanes have a fairly similar average death toll every year in the US. I can still see damage of broken and downed trees from the blizzard that came through here in 2009. It took us two or three months to clean up the heavy damage. Nothing like a hurricane, but still pretty bad if you're in the middle of it with big trees falling all around you and the roads impassable in an emergency for days. I've been through a pretty good tropical storm on the coast, and I'd take it over a blizzard any day.


Amen Brother. I agree 100%.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Snowstorms are definitely crippling,,,,even here,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2018)

We've had more damage from ice and heavy snow on our property than anything else. We still have widow makers in the tall oaks from the ice storm of 2015. Snow is heavier than ya'll think.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We've had more damage from ice and heavy snow on our property than anything else. We still have widow makers in the tall oaks from the ice storm of 2015. Snow is heavier than ya'll think.


Yep,,,,


----------



## ryork (Dec 9, 2018)

It took me two days to cut the trees off my driveway from the 13” of snow we got last Dec 8, didn’t matter stayed frozen for a week. Cut up trees around my property for another month after that. We’ve got high pitched metal roofs and once that snow became a solid block of ice it crept down and ripped the gutters off my house and shop building which wasn’t cheap to fix..  but, a tornado could do worse damage if a direct hit. They’re both bad, one way or the other.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2018)

Every time I see someone wishing for a big snowfall, I can’t help but think about a good friend of mine who will likely never be the same after losing his little baby and his wife’s mother who were killed in a car wreck trying to get home during a snowstorm.
I don’t wish for hurricanes, tornadoes,and such, but people think snow is so fun. At least the folks who don’t have to deal with the problems it causes-or have to travel through it. Linemen, cops, emts, dot workers, and lots of others- their life gets a lot harder when it comes a winter storm. Snow ain’t so cute and happy when you’re out there hanging on the side of a light pole soaking wet and half frozen in a foot of it at 2AM sleep deprived and away from your family risking your life trying to  get the power back on so the snow wishers can brew hot chocolate to sip while watching frosty the snowman the next morning.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Every time I see someone wishing for a big snowfall, I can’t help but think about a good friend of mine who will likely never be the same after losing his little baby and his wife’s mother who were killed in a car wreck trying to get home during a snowstorm.
> I don’t wish for hurricanes, tornadoes,and such, but people think snow is so fun. At least the folks who don’t have to deal with the problems it causes-or have to travel through it. Linemen, cops, emts, dot workers, and lots of others- their life gets a lot harder when it comes a winter storm. Snow ain’t so cute and happy when you’re out there hanging on the side of a light pole soaking wet and half frozen in a foot of it at 2AM sleep deprived and away from your family risking your life trying to  get the power back on so the snow wishers can brew hot chocolate to sip while watching frosty the snowman the next morning.


I like a metro 3" storm that melts in 48 hours. Good luck up there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2018)

Stuff happens my grandfather died from drunk driver I never got to meet him..my uncle can’t walk bec of the same thing. Don’t mean I don’t enjoy a beer. Yeah stuff happens in snow storms but it’s ok to like them and enjoy the fun in them. Blah blah I hate snow and y’all who like it suck! 

On a lighter note I may seriously have to buy a sump pump. Since I’ve had my house 10 years almost only twice have I ever had standing water in the back yard and beside the house and this year alone it’s happened twice!


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 9, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Stuff happens my grandfather died from drunk driver I never got to meet him..my uncle can’t walk bec of the same thing. Don’t mean I don’t enjoy a beer. Yeah stuff happens in snow storms but it’s ok to like them and enjoy the fun in them. Blah blah I hate snow and y’all who like it suck!
> 
> On a lighter note I may seriously have to buy a sump pump. Since I’ve had my house 10 years almost only twice have I ever had standing water in the back yard and beside the house and this year alone it’s happened twice!


That’s true. How many children die every year from being left in hot cars during the summer? How many drownings in backyard pools or the river? Snake bites, insect stings causing anaphylactic shock, heat stroke, etc. Then there’s the spring and summer tornados. My father in law lost two cousins during the 2012 outbreak when their home was decimated. Each season has it’s hazards and no one wishes harm on anyone else.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 10, 2018)

Yep im def not wishing harm on anyone. I enjoy a few good snows here a year which is pretty rare. I bought a snow suit for my 8m old son and I just want to see him rolling around in it like the kid from the Christmas story movie lol. I get that there are dangers but danger is in everything. Every year we get hillbilly acting like the anti pot crowd in the political forums lol. Let us enjoy some snow!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 10, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep im def not wishing harm on anyone. I enjoy a few good snows here a year which is pretty rare. I bought a snow suit for my 8m old son and I just want to see him rolling around in it like the kid from the Christmas story movie lol. I get that there are dangers but danger is in everything. Every year we get hillbilly acting like the anti pot crowd in the political forums lol. Let us enjoy some snow!!



Lol. Hillbilly is good people. If I lived where he does, I might get a little sick of it too. Kind of like how I hate summer by the time late June rolls around.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 10, 2018)

Has the GON Weather moniker dissolved? I am sitting here wondering when it will be safe to go to work.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Has the GON Weather moniker dissolved? I am sitting here wondering when it will be safe to go to work.


? ? ? ?,,,,I can give you the radar,,,,


----------



## Milkman (Dec 10, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Has the GON Weather moniker dissolved? I am sitting here wondering when it will be safe to go to work.



As far as snow and ice you should be safe by mid April in Georgia. But then there is the risk of tornado.

 Perhaps you should retire.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 10, 2018)

Snowing on top of Brasstown Bald. Highest mountain in GA. 4,784 feet elevation.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/detailfull/conf/home/?cid=fsm9_029106&width=full


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Waynesville NC



My sister lives there and posts a lot of pictures on FB.  Sure is a beautiful area.  Her and her husband are both retired so not much of a problem with getting snowed in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2018)

its sad when people get full of themselves. i dont live there anymore. i only check in as a force of habit. im there once in a while.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

georgia357 said:


> My sister lives there and posts a lot of pictures on FB.  Sure is a beautiful area.  Her and her husband are both retired so not much of a problem with getting snowed in.


I Googled it,,,,really pretty town,,,,been around there but not to the town proper,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Has the GON Weather moniker dissolved? I am sitting here wondering when it will be safe to go to work.


You've made enough money to retire. Quit your whining.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2018)

Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
1206 PM EST Mon Dec 10 2018
GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>038-041>049-052>058-066>068-
111545-
Dade-Walker-Catoosa-Whitfield-Murray-Fannin-Gilmer-Union-Towns-
Chattooga-Gordon-Pickens-Dawson-Lumpkin-White-Floyd-Bartow-
Cherokee-Forsyth-Hall-Banks-Jackson-Madison-Polk-Paulding-Cobb-
North Fulton-Gwinnett-Barrow-Clarke-Oconee-Oglethorpe-Haralson-
Carroll-Douglas-South Fulton-DeKalb-Rockdale-Walton-Newton-Morgan-
Heard-Coweta-Fayette-Clayton-Spalding-Henry-Butts-Troup-
Meriwether-Pike-
1206 PM EST Mon Dec 10 2018
...ICY SPOTS AND BLACK ICE EXPECTED TONIGHT AND TUESDAY
MORNING...
Temperatures tonight will drop into the upper 20s to lower 30s
across north and portions of central Georgia. The colder
temperatures combined with moisture left on surfaces from recent
precipitation will leads to slick or icy spots on roads as well as
other surfaces such as porches, decks, and sidewalks Tuesday
morning. The most likely locations for black ice on roadways will
be secondary or untreated roads as well as bridges and overpasses.
The threats for black ice and slick spots will diminish through
the morning hours as temperatures are expected to warm through
Tuesday afternoon to well above the freezing mark. Use caution and
allow extra time to reach your destination if traveling late
Tonight and Tuesday morning.


----------

